# Being The Elite Series



## Mordecay

This is one of my favorite wrestling related content each week, videos are almost always funny, full of inside jokes and that Adam Cole storyline was better than most of the storylines in WWE this year. Gonna post all videos they have posted so far



Spoiler: holy shit good luck
















































































*1-10 and extras*






















































































*11-20 plus extras*






































































*21-30 plus extras*










































































*31-40 plus extras*


























































*41-50 plus extras*














































*50-*


----------



## BaeJLee

:lol I just finished the latest episode. Good stuff as usual


----------



## kovs27

I really enjoy these videos. That they were able to build the majority of the Cole/Omega feud on Being the Elite was fantastic.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

It is awesome. I enjoy how silly and ridiculous it gets but also how it ties into actual feuds. And the random dude who died from drinking Cole's death drink was hilarious.


----------



## Mordecay

Episode 58 is up, first time I think they upload episodes in back to back days


----------



## Sweggeh

Really liked this episode. And I have to say Omega's hair looked great for Dominion. I dont know what stylist he went to but he should go there more often.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Sweggeh

That episode was hilarious. Kenny doing the photoshoot and the Ass man were my favorite parts.


----------



## kovs27

Colt Cabana speaking the lines to Ass Man was pretty great.


----------



## Mordecay

@MarkyWhipwreck check minute 6:40, fuck Cody :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck check minute 6:40, fuck Cody :lol













:lol :lol :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :lol :lol :lol


"Mom, you're embarrassing me! That's the old design! No, I'm not a baby! I said 'Adam Cole, BAY-BAY'!"


----------



## Mordecay

FUCK THE REVIVAL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay

Masa is a traitor :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881494907529052164

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881556707385589760


----------



## volde

Someone is about to get some harmless rib.


----------



## Mordecay

That DM, thank you Red Shoes :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kovs27

Thank you Red Shoes! And thank Seth Rollins for the inspiration. Also Masa, how could you!?!?!?


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

That DM


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DM was worth the wait!


----------



## Damien

OMG the DM!!

:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

We haven't forgotten


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882351630137651200


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> We haven't forgotten
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882351630137651200


Never would've thought Heaven looked like a Hot Topic.


----------



## Mordecay

No new episode for a few weeks though :mj2.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883575568708411393
How can I handle not watching a new episode during RAW? :grin2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The ghost of the BayBay !


----------



## Mordecay

New Episode :woo:woo:woo:woo:woo

:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891782777749864448





The plot twist at the end :lmao:lmao:lmao. Flip, how could you?


----------



## V-Trigger

That fucking ending :ha


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

That fucking ending :lmao :done

Best wrestling series out there today.


----------



## MarkovKane

Nice work young padawan...


----------



## OptionZero

i was hoping they'd address the "tension" between Kenny and Tama Tonga, and BOOM, there's Cody asking Marty about it

god this is so fucking amazing

a youtube series edited essentially on the road by a dude on an iphone manages to weave together a consistent story across TWO major promotions on DIFFERENT FUCKING CONTINENTS
(meanwhile WWE can't even keep its own shit straight between nxt and main roster . . . )

this show needs all the awards!!!

hell they manage to do so many call-backs its amazing. the passport/cash that went missing in Japan brought all the way back with the flip bits

fucking genius


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

OptionZero said:


> i was hoping they'd address the "tension" between Kenny and Tama Tonga, and BOOM, there's Cody asking Marty about it
> 
> god this is so fucking amazing
> 
> a youtube series edited essentially on the road by a dude on an iphone manages to weave together a consistent story across TWO major promotions on DIFFERENT FUCKING CONTINENTS
> (meanwhile WWE can't even keep its own shit straight between nxt and main roster . . . )
> 
> this show needs all the awards!!!
> 
> hell they manage to do so many call-backs its amazing. the passport/cash that went missing in Japan brought all the way back with the flip bits
> 
> fucking genius


Consistency!


----------



## Mordecay

Kenny doesn't have a heart though


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891791024766541824


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Fuck you Kenny. :mj2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Plot twist: Tama & Cody bring Adam back from the dead.


----------



## kovs27

I was really happy to hear Cody address Tama Tongas comments. I really hope this all leads to The Elite splitting from Bullet Club.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Plot twist: Tama & Cody bring Adam back from the dead.


I would :lmao if they do somehing like: "Adam is in a better place right now" "Heaven?" "No, jobbing at NXT with a different name"


----------



## DGenerationMC

Poor Marty stuck in the middle 






.........................or is he?


----------



## volde

Cody is facing Sanada in Liverpool or I got something wrong there???


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I hope the plot twist is Kenny and Tama Tonga kiss and make up. :evil :x


volde said:


> Cody is facing Sanada in Liverpool or I got something wrong there???


Yes!


----------



## Mordecay

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892430557711224832


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Jesus Kenny :lol


----------



## MrSmallPackage

So its canon in "Being the Elite" that Dash & Dawson stole Nicks passport and bag?
If so, I can't wait for The Revival to show up on the show.


----------



## V-Trigger

Bunch of surprises in this episode :ha


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I would've rather taken a Superkick from The Bucks than a kick from Punishment Martinez :lol


----------



## Oneiros

I hope they don't catch heat with WWE for accepting to be a part of this, it was gold. :lmao


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

V-Trigger said:


> Bunch of surprises in this episode :ha


They can't say :cuss: The Revival anymore?! THAT'S BULL.


----------



## OptionZero

another hilarious episode

wish Aj, Sami, and KO could do more


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I look forward to Being The Elite more than I do most weekly shows :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Those strangers sure do look familiar :grin2:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894360149221101568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894365395498541056
There was person more outside of a restaurant which I can swear I've seen before.

I do hope that the part in which they said they can't say "Fuck the Revival" anymore is just part of their storyline, it would be petty af for WWE's part


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

WWE sending them a cease & desist telling them to not say that anymore sounds exactly like something WWE would do. Didn't they try to trademark 3:16 a few days ago? :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Owens did tease something yesterday, some kind of "reunion"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893898078348083200
I am just happy to see these guys are still friends and they still hang out when they can


----------



## NOCONTESTU

Who is the "WWE Stooge" though? :hmmm


----------



## OptionZero

WWE's lawyer that sent the C&D


----------



## Mordecay

This is what it was on Flip's phone when he called Dash and Dawson @MarkyWhipwreck










Apparently Brandi isn't satisfied with Cody, at least that's what I think for what she was looking for :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

@MarkyWhipwreck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894953179082838017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894959836399517696
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Why :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

Of course, there are Hot Topics in the afterlife.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Hot-Topics exists in hell? :bjpenn


----------



## DGenerationMC

HerNotThem said:


> Hot-Topics exists in hell? :bjpenn


(Fuck) The Revival shirts being sold there is all the proof you need.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

DGenerationMC said:


> (Fuck) The Revival shirts being sold there is all the proof you need.


yeah but they also sell Young Bucks shirts... so...


----------



## DGenerationMC

MrSmallPackage said:


> yeah but they also sell Young Bucks shirts... so...


Even Satan knows what's up.


----------



## Mordecay

Being The Elite Q&A at this moment


----------



## DGenerationMC

The thought of Matt Jackson texting Punk every other day about joining BC cracks me up.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Kenny looks exhausted. Poor guy.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Rainmaka! said:


> Kenny looks exhausted. Poor guy.


He's probably hallucinating right about now.










This is what Kenny is seeing outside that window :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

"On a scale of 1-10, how likely is Adam Cole going to Heaven?"

"A 1!"

:lol

Kenny's favorite match of his own from this year is the G1 match with Yano. :lmao



Mordecay said:


> I :lol when he said "the one star match". He really cares about the snowflakes


Yes :lol

I am so happy Omega is telling the story of Keanu Reeves.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please, God, let me witness Nick Jackson sing The American Badass/Big Evil theme song to The Undertaker before I die.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Cody's favorite opponent since leaving WWE is Will Ospreay. Interesting.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Much respect to BC's Virgil, Chase Owens :clap


----------



## Mordecay

Rainmaka! said:


> Kenny's favorite match of his own from this year is the G1 match with Yano. :lmao


I :lol when he said "the one star match". He really cares about the snowflakes


----------



## DGenerationMC

How big is Batista's dick?






Not as big as Adam Page's :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

BAMF :buried


----------



## Mordecay

That Keanu Reeves story was great

Fucking Fale doesn't watch movies :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

After that Keanu story, I've decided to change my avatar.

Bad Luck Fale vs. John Wick > Bad Luck Fale vs. Darryl > Stardust vs. Green Arrow


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Me and Kenny agree, "You Deserve It" is the most cancerous chant ever :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

That was great.


----------



## Mordecay

That was worth it to stay up, I will check it in full tomorrow after G1


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

THE CENSORSHIP IS REAL :lol


----------



## NOCONTESTU

Rainmaka! said:


> THE CENSORSHIP IS REAL :lol


Poor Tama


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I hope Masa found a good titty bar near by :lol


----------



## Mordecay

That Cody rant :lmao "They took my last name, now they take my catchphrase" That WWE letter seem very legit, no wonder they are scared :lol

Also Cody getting jealous about Brandi and Kenny's conversations and Kenny's not so subtle shot about "never throwing the towel" (I bet Brandi gets new PMs every now and then >)

And Masa, how could you?


----------



## V-Trigger

Cody is fucking hilarious 

#THWTWMNBN
:ha


----------



## TD Stinger

Poor Cody. Loses his last name, then his catchphrase, and soon his wife to Omega.

Also, can someone tell me what the bit was in the hotel room with Omega and the Japanese girl (or boy?). I watched that 3 times and I still don’t get what the joke was.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Masa why :lol


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair

Are we just gonna pretend that girl didn't have Kota Ibushi's hairstyle? :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The WWE Stooge knocking on the door in the vein of Lesnar's theme had me dying. The subsequent "Here Comes The Pain" line after :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Tanahashis_Hair said:


> Are we just gonna pretend that girl didn't have Kota Ibushi's hairstyle? :lmao


Golden Lovers for a reason


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897238533026467840


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Tanahashis_Hair said:


> Are we just gonna pretend that girl didn't have Kota Ibushi's hairstyle? :lmao


Telling you, the Tokyo Dome is their destiny. Given that connection and that video of Ibushi and Omega backstage after G1 finals, this is alluding to their eventual match. SOMEONE WILL DIE.


----------



## sweepdaleg

So did Kenny KO Evil or what? In the vid he said no but he definitely looked like he was out of it. Trying to avoid the G1 thread for spoilers so I assume this was discussed in that thread.


----------



## Sweggeh

TD Stinger said:


> Poor Cody. Loses his last name, then his catchphrase, and soon his wife to Omega.
> 
> Also, can someone tell me what the bit was in the hotel room with Omega and the Japanese girl (or boy?). I watched that 3 times and I still don’t get what the joke was.


He was with a girl that had the same hairstyle as Ibushi. Subtle joke but hilarious when I got it.

He was also looking at pictures of Brandi on his phone.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sweggeh said:


> He was with a girl that had the same hairstyle as Ibushi. Subtle joke but hilarious when I got it.
> 
> He was also looking at pictures of Brandi on his phone.


Ah, thank you.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

That 'someone' in question is actually The Elite and their entire families, friends and anyone who has bought a t-shirt. They just fucked with Haku's kid, Papa Meng is going headhunting. #RIP


----------



## V-Trigger

The chick is Uta Kohaku. Former AV Actress (porn) just to let you know.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

V-Trigger said:


> The chick is Uta Kohaku. Former AV Actress (porn) just to let you know.


:bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897896060831514624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897535954302283776


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899078782358884352


----------



## Even Flow

RIP Masa. Yujiro :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Masa had it coming, you fat bastard :lmao

Is that girl going to be part of the BTE videos every time they are Japan? Because I wouldn't mind that :grin2:


----------



## OptionZero

The ones in Japan are the best because they get the entire Bullet Club together. Tama was a cool "guest" . . . or victim . . . or near victim. We also got a few seconds of Yujiro - wish we got the Bullet babes and some Fale as well

it looks like we're getting Cody vs the Elite at some point. Cody directly foiled an assassination attempt and more or less called them on it when they came to check the body. Throw in the Brandi stuff and it looks like 2018 will be Cody v Omega for something


----------



## DGenerationMC

:trips Uhh, guys? I need your help.............


----------



## BC Punk

The BTE series is great and the episodes are funny but I'm not a fan of Bullet Club dissension angle. Bullet Club without the Elite would really be pretty irrelevant right now. Cody being well known from WWE and Marty Scurll being cool aren't enough to hold up such a massive group. Let alone what would happen to Bullet Club in it's home promotion, New Japan, without Kenny or someone at that level.


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking WWE, they keep censoring them


----------



## V-Trigger

WWE screwing around again it seems.


----------



## MC

They are limiting them and they aren't even in WWE. FUCK THE REVIVAL.


----------



## kovs27

Suck It


----------



## Omega Creed

the fact they have to pull the Suck It shirt off their PWT store is a shame. smh


----------



## TD Stinger

"We can even bring people back from the dead. Last warning."

Sincerely, WWE Stooge.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I expect to see Hangman either dead or in NXT by the end of the year :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DGenerationMC said:


> I expect to see Hangman either dead or in NXT by the end of the year :lol



_"Reunited and it feels so good"_


----------



## AmWolves10

BC Punk said:


> The BTE series is great and the episodes are funny but I'm not a fan of Bullet Club dissension angle. Bullet Club without the Elite would really be pretty irrelevant right now. Cody being well known from WWE and Marty Scurll being cool aren't enough to hold up such a massive group. Let alone what would happen to Bullet Club in it's home promotion, New Japan, without Kenny or someone at that level.


Without the Elite the bullet club would be completely dead. You can get rid of Hangman Page, Marty Scurll, Guerillas of Destiny, Cody Rhodes, Fale, Yujiro and they'd all be replaceable, but you can't lose Omega/Bucks and still call it the Bullet Club.


----------



## southshield

I'm going to put on my tin foil hat and say that The Young Bucks are actually working with WWE on these. If Hangman ends up in NXT with Cole's group and these videos are all a major set up for when they sign with the WWE.

or not and my tin foil hat is just really making me high.


----------



## JP7

i dont watch being the elite as much as i love them, can someone fill me in on whats happening with hangman page? why cant they use suck it anymore? and how is FTR banned?


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905238630196641792


----------



## deets

The Elite, Cody and Marty are the best thing going on wrestling today...


----------



## famicommander

AmWolves10 said:


> Without the Elite the bullet club would be completely dead. You can get rid of Hangman Page, Marty Scurll, Guerillas of Destiny, Cody Rhodes, Fale, Yujiro and they'd all be replaceable, but you can't lose Omega/Bucks and still call it the Bullet Club.


Tama Tonga is not replaceable. I think he's truly special and on the verge of exploding. Hopefully they stick Loa with their other brother permanently so he can stop holding Tama back.

He's a great worker, he's been doing amazing character work this year, he's a founding member of Bullet Club, and he's a truly global star. He speaks English obviously but he's also well known in Mexico due to his CMLL excursion, Bullet Club Latinoamerica, and his 2 CMLL World Tag Team Championship reigns.


----------



## Mordecay

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905238630196641792


The whole conversation is hilarious



Spoiler: conversation





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905239451370004480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905245009645105153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905258696816476161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905266928335421441


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906904646530121728


----------



## Mordecay

Not even Big Money Meltz knows #WhereisHangman ?






Kenny with Brandi in his wrist tape :lmao


----------



## kovs27

Mordecay said:


> Not even Big Money Meltz knows #WhereisHangman ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny with Brandi in his wrist tape :lmao


Kenny drunk on non-alcohlic beer lol


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910382325451587584
#WheresHangman


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## kovs27

Having to watch 205 Live is torture. Poor Hangman.


----------



## DGenerationMC

kovs27 said:


> Having to watch 205 Live is torture. Poor Hangman.


At least Candice was in the Mae Young Classic, probably kept Hangman awake.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912508382317182977














Hopefully, they tell us the tank got misplaced.


----------



## kovs27

I can't wait to watch this when I get home from work.


----------



## firedawg1979

This was awesome! "We want our catch phrases back, Marty wants his umbrella, and Cody wants his last name "


----------



## TripleG

Is it any wonder why these guys are so loved? 

My God that was hysterical!


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913126866080366592


----------



## kovs27

It's amazing that this web series finally got Adam Page over.


----------



## volde

Wait till it gets Flip Gordon over.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## kovs27

The end is almost like some sort of Final Countdown.....


----------



## MC

"Debriefing" - Being The Elite Ep. 75


Beign The Elite is back!!! Too Sw**t


----------



## RKing85

Bullet Club Funko pops in 2018!!!!


----------



## EdgeAndTheBirdMan

Bullet club is bringing back major interest in the business its the best thing for everyone including the Wwe hopefully the club can push Roh to be like the new wcw because dam does wrestling need it !


----------



## nyelator

NVM


----------



## MC

New Episodes :mark :mark


----------



## Omega Creed

the set up continues


----------



## kovs27

The best is Hangmans reaction to the Joey Ryan video


----------



## Even Flow

#FTRR


----------



## MC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaKvZhcUbd0&feature=youtu.be







Tama Tonga has a YT clip


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## kovs27

More build for Page v. Ryan


----------



## MC




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Wow Cody is REALLY trying to phase Kenny out of BC. Also, the location of ALL IN 2018 is......Teased?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Had to pause the video a minute in just to post that was the greatest opening scene in BTE history.

Flip Gordon the new Dennis Stamp confirmed.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DGenerationMC said:


> Had to pause the video a minute in just to post that was the greatest opening scene in BTE history.
> 
> Flip Gordon the new Dennis Stamp confirmed.


Hangman really is a gem.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Rainmaka! said:


> Hangman really is a gem.


Almost as much of a gem as Marty's Daryl Hall-esque vocals. Can't wait for his cover of "Rich Girl".


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

Here is my theory on the location of all in. Matt and Hangman were wearing hats of New York and Los Angeles. That leads me to believe they are long shots, which makes me said as I live in New York. Cody and Nick were wearing jerseys of Cleveland and Chicago. That leads me to believe that they are to be the favorites. The idea being jerseys are bigger than hats so the odds favor Cleveland and Chicago.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> Here is my theory on the location of all in. Matt and Hangman were wearing hats of New York and Los Angeles. That leads me to believe they are long shots, which makes me said as I live in New York. Cody and Nick were wearing jerseys of Cleveland and Chicago. That leads me to believe that they are to be the favorites. The idea being jerseys are bigger than hats so the odds favor Cleveland and Chicago.


I was shocked to see Cleveland in the running. Plus they said it'll be in a "big" arena, so I guess I can't count out LA. While NYC is always a good wrestling market, it seems a little tired to do it there. My pick is still Chi-Town, though.


----------



## Mordecay

Since everyone were using NBA attires that makes me think that it will be on a basketball arena.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

That ending was crazy. So many more questions!


----------



## TD Stinger

Little Miss Ingobernable said:


> That ending was crazy. So many more questions!












I don't care if it's just a friendly competition match or not, I need Omega/Ibushi vs. Young Bucks in 2018. Got to say, no matter what you think of the Bucks, and whatever anyone thinks is fine, they do a great job with this series adding depth to their own stories and getting themselves, and anyone the show (Flip Gordon for example) even more over.

Off topic, but I've seen the last few videos with Nick having visions of a "huge match." Maybe I'm jumping the gun, but they have to an Ace in the hole for their All In show. I mean, they almost have to.

I don't know if that something is someone like CM Punk or Jericho or what, but it has me very intrigued.


----------



## sbuch

This last episode was one of the best yet ..

The Golden Elite vs Bullet Club ?

Kenny/Ibushi/Bucks/Marty
vs
Cody/Hangman/Tama/Fale/Loa and co 

Can't say I hate it but like a few people here I'm still not completely sold/invested in Cody as the leader of BC.

However, I love the possibility of bringing some much needed attention to Tama, Loa, and Fale this year and also Hangmans ascension up the card as a result of this feud


----------



## HoHo

Well I was waiting hard for this one and I'm shocked they did one hours after the NJPW Sapporo Show. I found it funny Cody trying to act like he can tell anyone how to act in the group, when he's been there for a hot minute and Kenny has seniority over Hangman Page as well. Bullet Club is going to be different once Marty and the Young Bucks leave as well. I would say though the Ibushi/Kenny reunion had me in tears. Back at the Climax I saw them confront each other and I thought what is the story with them. Since then I researched and say these two were close like brothers, kinda how my younger Brother and I are. Whether we are living together or Miles together we love each other and when we see each other are days are better for it. So when Kota and Kenny embrace like they haven't seen each other in ages that hit home more than I can describe in a post.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, there goes my fantasy booking for Golden Lovers vs. Young Bucks at Strong Style Evolved or All In.


----------



## JustAName

HoHo said:


> Well I was waiting hard for this one and I'm shocked they did one hours after the NJPW Sapporo Show. I found it funny Cody trying to act like he can tell anyone how to act in the group, when he's been there for a hot minute and Kenny has seniority over Hangman Page as well. Bullet Club is going to be different once Marty and the Young Bucks leave as well. I would say though the Ibushi/Kenny reunion had me in tears. Back at the Climax I saw them confront each other and I thought what is the story with them. Since then I researched and say these two were close like brothers, kinda how my younger Brother and I are. Whether we are living together or Miles together we love each other and when we see each other are days are better for it. So when Kota and Kenny embrace like they haven't seen each other in ages that hit home more than I can describe in a post.


Well actually it's not really a brother thing between them, but if you want to research that, you can see for yourself.

This episode was so amazing and I loved the ending, they all looked so defeated in a sense and all kinda knew they had to have "the talk". The embrace in the ring was amazing, I love NJPW so much, they do so much right without making it in any way cheesy or feeling like an act, it feels so genuine cause I think a lot of the roots of these stories are based in reality so they don't really need to act.. the foundations are laid out and it just becomes amazing.

I personally want Omega to break completely away from bullet club, but not the bucks, I want them to form some kind of alliance all together with Ibushi... I don't want Scurrl in it though, I just want the four of them feuding with BC. Imagine all the heart strings they could pull on in such a feud.. viciously taking out Ibushi while forcing Kenny to watch etc.. seeing Kenny have tears going down his face seeing Ibushi being dismantled while he is helpless to assist or do anything but watch.. I mean that's just one scenario. Kenny could be become the biggest face in NJPW imo if this is played correct and after the BC feud he goes on to finally dethrone Okada.

Before anyone attacks me for my thoughts and ideas, they are just opinions on stuff I would personally like to see, you all probably want other things, which is completely fine


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

The Bullet Club is dying, shame because the shirts and popularity and relevance just seemed to take off. 

While I think Omega, Marty, The Bucks, and Rhodes can be fine. 

Hangman and Rhodes with others aren't an entertaining club.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

JD said:


> The Bullet Club is dying, shame because the shirts and popularity and relevance just seemed to take off.
> 
> While I think Omega, Marty, The Bucks, and Rhodes can be fine.
> 
> Hangman and Rhodes with others aren't an entertaining club.


Bullet Club is stronger than ever. It's The Elite that's dying.


----------



## famicommander

Glad the other half of Bullet Club is making their own videos now. Tama Tonga needs more spotlight.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I don't know about everyone else, but the highlight of this episode for me was Marty's Mr. Monopoly cosplay.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Tama doesn't give a fuck about Kenny or Cody he only cares about one thing: BULLET CLUB.


----------



## DeanMoxley

Tama is just planning his attack....


----------



## kovs27

Kenny calling Cody the 3 star savior was straight fire


----------



## NOCONTESTU

This is officially the best weekly wrestling show in the world.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Kenny watching Casablanca really fucked me up :vincecry

And the bits with Joey Ryan have me dying :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

"Nikki Bella lives 2 doors down, let's go bug her."

BRUH :lmao :lmao :sodone


----------



## DGenerationMC

Tama Tonga sitting there, not giving a fuck is what we all should aspire to be everyday of our miserable lives.


----------



## Mordecay

"3 star Savior" :lmao

It's actually "3 star general", close enough though. I guess they know Cody is average at best lol

Tama not giving a fuck :lol


----------



## Mordecay

The Elite about to break up :mj2:vincecry

Fuck you Cody :vincefu


----------



## PrettyLush

Corpus Colossus is on BTE holy shit that's so fucking cool


----------



## TD Stinger

Cody: "And the Earth is fucking round."

That needs to be a GIF.

And for a mostly comedy driven show, the last couple minutes were heavy.


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967904207880773632


----------



## V-Trigger

Not BTE related but Kenny and Ibushi streamed last night on twitch
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/233583296


----------



## V-Trigger

Nice promo by Cody


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969029707260887040


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969029707260887040


Chicagoooooooo


----------



## DGenerationMC

It's on. It's fucking on.


----------



## thelaughingman

Majority of everyone knew it had to be Chicago


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Mordecay

The ending :lol

"I didn't know that knees to the face get you off, what is wrong with you?" :lmao


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

BTE gets better and better.


----------



## T0M

Really enjoyable episode. So well done.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WHAT DOES FLIP NEED TO DO TO BE ALL IN?? :mj2


----------



## T0M

MORE LIKE 'WHO DOES FLIP NEED TO DO?'


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mordecay

"Why are you wrestling Uncle Kenny, Dad? That's not cool" :mj2

"It's better to be pissed off than pissed on" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

"Uncle Kenny?" 

:mj2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I can't believe they're even serious about possibly splitting up The Young Bucks :fuckthis


----------



## TD Stinger

If you don't laugh at the opening, you don't have a soul.


----------



## FITZ

Is Cody's goal to just destroy the entire Bullet Club? I'm not sure if that's his intention or if he's just an asshole that is doing it unintentionally. 

Unless Matt is playing everyone it looks like they're hinting at the Bucks turning on Cody. And I believe that if Cody loses the Bucks his time in the Bullet Club is limited. 

I binged watched every show over the last few weeks and I'm now watching week to week. It's really good. A good mix of them being on the road, dumb/funny stuff, and the Bullet Club issues.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Mordecay

"FTR? They are not relevant anymore" :buried

The Elite is dead :mj2


----------



## lesenfanteribles

100 episodes is a really good milestone and they even made it 24 minutes..how it ended was so sad. I guess that's it.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

This can't be it.


----------



## HoHo

Maybe it will be taking a break for a few weeks or months, but it's not going away forever. It's too popular to cast aside like a Dirty Towel no no no.

I'm so excited..I'm so excited and we killed Joey Ryan:lol


----------



## FITZ

They're going to keep making content. They're getting good viewership and they have a big show to sell tickets to. Maybe it has a new name, but there's no way they can stop now.


----------



## volde

Might start second series "After The Elite" or something like that.


----------



## Mordecay

HYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Our savior Flip Gordon will reunite the boys!


----------



## Natecore

Go Flip, Go!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Flip Gordon will save The Elite.


----------



## TD Stinger

Someone needs to make a meme of Flip as Aang from Avatar the Last Airbender that reads:

"But I believe that Flip can save The Elite."

I will that person eternal rep if they can do that.


----------



## Mordecay

"Can you guys make me a little more likable this season"

"No Cody, you are too good being a dick" :lol


"Could I do less dick stuff this season? My family watch this stuff" :lmao


"Could I get booked to ALL IN?"

"Flip, I love you, everyone here loves you, we all are good friends, but my character hates your fucking guts" :lmao:lmao


Can't wait for the show's return :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Natecore

Mordecay said:


> "Can you guys make me a little more likable this season"
> 
> "No Cody, you are too good being a dick" :lol
> 
> 
> "Could I do less dick stuff this season? My family watch this stuff" :lmao
> 
> 
> "Could I get booked to ALL IN?"
> 
> "Flip, I love you, everyone here loves you, we all are good friends, but my character hates your fucking guts" :lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the show's return :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Kinda buried the lead there....

Tickets on sale May 13th at 4PM Eastern.


----------



## DGenerationMC

It's on like popcorn.


----------



## TD Stinger

Cody trying to follow in Kane's footsteps I see.

Lethal was unquestionably the best part, :lol.


----------



## kovs27

Also: Flip


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

They looked so proud at the end there roud


----------



## kovs27

I can't believe they almost made me feel bad for Cody


----------



## FITZ

The camera missed their genuine reaction to the sell out by like 10 seconds. But they were really proud and excited at the end their.


----------



## candice-wrestling

I hope Lethal's black machismo gimmick becomes a regular part of the show!


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Natecore

“We spent all our money on a couple big name talents we haven’t announced yet.”
-Matt Jackson

Don’t you be fuckin with me. Don’t. You. Fuckin. Be. Kayfabin. Me. Bro.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yoooooo what the fuck happened in Room 710??? AND I AM EVEN MORE HYPED FOR DOMINION :mark:


----------



## T.B.M.91

Dominion was already must see but now??? wens3


----------



## Zatiel

I've only been watching the show since Mania weekend. It really is a delight. When the Dominion tease came up, I realized I'm hooked. I totally want to see where it's going.


----------



## candice-wrestling

I didn't think it was possible but holy cow I'm even more excited for Dominion after that text!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wasn't sure whether or not to post this here or in the All In thread. Pretty neat of Highspots to release this for free.


----------



## Mordecay

That SoCalUncensored segment :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

You have not lived until you see "Flip and Marty Take Japan" and Kaz's rant on England.

Also, anyone else find it weird that BTE seems to be doing a better job of building Okada vs. Omega right now that NJPW itself is?


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao SCU :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

TD Stinger said:


> You have not lived until you see "Flip and Marty Take Japan" and Kaz's rant on England.
> 
> Also, anyone else find it weird that BTE seems to be doing a better job of building Okada vs. Omega right now that NJPW itself is?


I mean, they are in the middle of the BOSJ tournament, so they can't build that match without taking the spotlight out of the tournament. Besides, the building is already sold out, so why would they bother? Subscriptions? I think they can have last minute subscriptions as the day gets closer and they actually promote the match


----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


> I mean, they are in the middle of the BOSJ tournament, so they can't build that match without taking the spotlight out of the tournament. Besides, the building is already sold out, so why would they bother? Subscriptions? I think they can have last minute subscriptions as the day gets closer and they actually promote the match


I would agree with that had they not done a segment with Jericho and Naito during the tour. And just because the building is sold out isn't really an excuse to me. It's like saying WrestleMania sells itself, why bother building the big matches.

Again, there's still time that's why I said BTE is doing a better job right now. The build will probably ramp up towards the end of the tour. But ever since the match was announced it's felt like it's barely been talked about it. I guess that can be the downside of NJPW's schedule.


----------



## volde

I don't think that tournament/schedule is really a problem here. Naito appears on some of those shows and sometimes talks about Jericho in post-match interviews and they released short video interview with Naito about Jericho match. Jericho also did that video stuff on earlier BotSJ show. 

Problem is that there really isn't anything to build about Okada/Omega. Fundamentally nothing changed since their G1 match asides of Omega dropping his US title to White. So what they are really going to talk about? That this time Omega is really, really, really prepared?

Naito/Jericho is a fresh match, Okada/Omega we have seen three times last year.


----------



## Mordecay

Those final minutes though :mj2:vincecry


----------



## TD Stinger

"I'm not scared I'm just hungry!"

Oh and I heard that JR Smith joke Matt. And go fuck yourself.


----------



## FITZ

Hangman Page is doing his best to have about 10 different viable opponents for All In.


----------



## TD Stinger

FITZ said:


> Hangman Page is doing his best to have about 10 different viable opponents for All In.


Since Amell is going to be on the show, they need to have Hangman come out, lights go out, and then this happens:


----------



## Beatles123

WHATS IN THE DAMN BOX?! :mj2


----------



## DGenerationMC

Beatles123 said:


> WHATS IN THE DAMN BOX?! :mj2


Don't act like you don't know it's the head of Ibushi.


----------



## Mordecay

Rick.A.Bonnie :lol

SCU stealing the show again :lmao


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Can I just say that I love Marty and Flip in Japan?


----------



## TD Stinger

"The Bucks of Jericho.........Buck it in Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn."

It's early in the morning, that's all I got.

And oh no! Big brother Marty lost Little Brother Flip! Where's Flip!?


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

Cody is now Anakin Skywalker; he knows he is doing wrong, but cannot turn back now.


----------



## epfou1

What is with those 2 guys with the shitty Australian accents that we dont see. First they are music producers for Marty and now they are doctors for Jay Lethal. Whole segment is dumb.


----------



## Corey

*SCU!!*

:lmao Shit kills me every time.


----------



## Zatiel

So a t-shirt commercial was in the box all along?

That is the most Young Bucks thing ever.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Turning every little phrase and inside joke into a piece of merch does get a little obnoxious after a while but that shit sells and they spent a lot of time building up to the Golden Elite so it feels earned here.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Corey




----------



## Mordecay

SCU and the Adam Page stuff steal the show again. The Cody and Young Bucks stuff is getting kinda boring.


----------



## Mordecay

That memorial :lmao, funniest thing they have done in a while


----------



## Even Flow

SCU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natecore

I’m the pizza man.


----------



## Tama Tonga

What's going on with Jericho and The Young Bucks? Jericho's been on two of their shows now. They have to do something together, weather it's NJPW or All In. It'd be pointless otherwise.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tama Tonga said:


> What's going on with Jericho and The Young Bucks? Jericho's been on two of their shows now. They have to do something together, weather it's NJPW or All In. It'd be pointless otherwise.


They'll probably do something together on Jericho's cruise.

Jericho isn't going to be at All In and Jericho's character in NJPW is too Lone Wolf to team up with them there.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

...So, this one should be very interesting.


----------



## Coyotex

god damn i love the Arthur and Trevor skits i wonder who does the voicing for that


----------



## Corey

Coyotex said:


> god damn i love the Arthur and Trevor skits i wonder who does the voicing for that


I've always thought it was Daniels and Kaz. Sounds just like them. Then the funeral scene for Joey happened and I started to second guess myself.


----------



## Even Flow

The Arthur and Trevor skits are done by Kaz & Daniels. You can tell it by their voices, especially Daniels.

At the funeral, they did a good job of editing in the voices whilst SCU were sitting at the back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Need to watch more of these because the funeral just killed me.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jericho:

"No that's not a list, that's a WWE copyright."

"Get out of my closet Marty."

Cody:

"What the hell is Haku's problem?"

:lol


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> "What the hell is Haku's problem?"
> 
> :lol


Died laughing at this :lol Also "have you tried isolating a limb?" was great. 

SCU!!!


----------



## Mordecay

Pretty good episode of BTE this week I must say, I died :lol at that segment where the Bucks ask Kenny about his secret to break the Meltzer scale


----------



## Even Flow

SCU!!!!


----------



## OVEMoxley

Marty Scurll..you just made the list!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Maaaan, Hangman needs to chill. You don't ever insult Haku, lol.


----------



## famicommander

No Chase or Yujiro in the episode.

Are they eating alone somewhere or are they gonna go crawling back to Tama and his boys?

I figured Chase and Yujiro sided with Kenny so they'd have someone to eat pins and back Kenny while the ROH guys are in the US.


EDIT:
never mind
https://twitter.com/realchaseowens/status/1016769354061500416


----------



## 2 Ton 21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016706732796661762
:lmao


----------



## famicommander

Tama posted a video making clear where Hikuleo and Fale stand, if it weren't already obvious
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOWl9EE918c

Just leaves Ishimori, and the part timers Amell and Gambino.


----------



## Natecore

My boy Hangman stealing the show this week with his best Gollum impression. I was laughing hysterically!


----------



## dclikewah

"And what the hell is Haku's problem?"


Best line of the series, hands down. I laughed so damn hard.


----------



## thelaughingman

The worst thread I've ever been in. The last cool thing to happen in Being the Elite was when they killed Adam Cole. After that everything just sucked cheesy catches phrase like FTRR and Being the Elite is Drug-free. Cameos from random jobbers like Sami what his name and Chris who gives a f**ck. I can't wait to get back to the sunny So Cal thread where we talk about real stars like Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian, and Scorpio Sky. 


*SCU!!!​*


----------



## TD Stinger

thelaughingman said:


> The worst thread I've ever been in. The last cool thing to happen in Being the Elite was when they killed Adam Cole. After that everything just sucked cheesy catches phrase like FTRR and Being the Elite is Drug-free. Cameos from random jobbers like Sami what his name and Chris who gives a f**ck. I can't wait to get back to the sunny So Cal thread where we talk about real stars like Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian, and Scorpio Sky.
> 
> 
> *SCU!!!​*


This is.....THE WORST POST, I'VE EVER SEEN!



Spoiler: SCU!



SCU!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kazarian flipping off the statue of George Mason is the funniest thing I've seen this year.

*SCU!*


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Ok, embedding doesnt work new BTE is out! :mark


----------



## Corey

I gotchu.


----------



## Mordecay

So, who else noticed the continuity error at the beggining?


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mordecay said:


> So, who else noticed the continuity error at the beggining?


The fact that this was taped around Dominion time? Since Cody and Kenny still had their bleach-blonde hair?

I believe they probably had to do that because they don't see Jericho all the time. But yeah, at that point Kenny and Cody hated each other.


----------



## Corey

SCU...? 

"You fucking racist?" :lol


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Man, Being The Elite is really the best story-driven wrestling show right now. They have so many storylines over multiple promotions and so many wrestlers involved. Is mostly the thing I look most forward to every week. And I actually feel sad when it ends, it's that good.

Also, they do a good job of having both works and shoots which is great. Just see the Omega/Jericho exchange this week or the Omega/Bucks stuff last week, they deliver their messages really smartly that you can differentiate between work and shoot, which is mostly just fun stuff. I hope these guys don't go to WWE soon since they are so entertaining outside the WWE it's crazy. And they're helping the whole business get more exposure.


----------



## Even Flow

"You Fuckin' Racist?" :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

As an Arrow fan, Daniels' rant on Amell is hilarious.

From calling him "Walmart Batman" to the "Diggle Miniseries."


----------



## Mordecay

The Yujiro one liners always kill me :lmao, he has no chill

"You fucking racist" :heston

Or the other time when he insulted the whole Elite cast, calling Hangman "Small dick" and Kenny "fucking pedophile"


----------



## Coyotex

fucking lost it at Paige playin Mario tennis and Omega's faces jesus christ


----------



## flashbender

Mordecay said:


> So, who else noticed the continuity error at the beggining?


 Totally did, Cody's hair being blonde didn't make any sense because his feud with Kenny was going on.


----------



## Even Flow

"This city is not named after Kevin Nash, if it was maybe I would give it a pass, because Kevin Nash is FUCKING awesome" :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Marty: "I'm fucked against Okada aren't I?"

:lol

Yujiro: Joey Janela is Bad Ass? He's Garbage Indy Fuckwad."

OK, I died at that.


----------



## Mordecay

Okada burying Marty and 205 live :lol

The birthday cake :lol

Cody not being able to content the laughter during his campaign scene :lmao

The match announced :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Cody, Kaz & Daniels (I meant Arthur & Trevor) not being able to control themselves was great :lmao

SCU!!!

Juice & Taka :mark:


----------



## Corey

Fucking hilarious episode. Couldn't stop laughing during the Cody campaign segment. "You chose a fuckin bear as your running mate and look at this damn dog runnin around here. This is a circus!" :lmao

"Maybe it'll be his last match before going to 205 Live" oh my godddd :lol

Also this 100% confirms that Omega is losing his next G1 match which is against... ZSJ! :mark:


----------



## 2 Ton 21

"Flash Funk it is!"

:lmao

Juice has very quickly become one of the funniest guys on BTE.


----------



## Carter84

Corey said:


> Fucking hilarious episode. Couldn't stop laughing during the Cody campaign segment. "You chose a fuckin bear as your running mate and look at this damn dog runnin around here. This is a circus!" :lmao
> 
> "Maybe it'll be his last match before going to 205 Live" oh my godddd :lol
> 
> Also this 100% confirms that Omega is losing his next G1 match which is against... ZSJ! :mark:



He's putting ZSJ over as Kenny is on the best in the world he doesn't need us fans to tell him that, he's giving one of the best British wrestlers who he sees something in a chance to prove himself, good luck ZSJ even if he wins Kenny will push him to the limit and beyond if that heel (foot)can not give way.
Peace dude.


----------



## Stetho

Last match before going 205 live lmaoo


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Mordecay

Fucking Young Boucks with that WWE tease lol, they sure know how keep the people talking.

All In confirmed to broadcasted

That segment in Japan :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

This was the best episode ever. Not even joking:

*Matt with that contract tease
*Kaz saying Joey Ryan's dick flipping Hitler in Hell
*Amell's rant on Daniels
*Jack Swagger: "You're facing Okada? You're fucked."
*Omega: "Look at what he did to my face!" I'm never gonna be the same again!"
*Yujiro: Shut the fuck up man! Give him the fucking book."
*Standing outside of fucking Full Sail.

I just howled with laughter so much.

Thank you Being The Elite. Thank you New York. Thank you Connecticut. And Thank You Florida. Mostly you Florida.








Spoiler: .



Marty to Mysterio: I’m fucked aren’t I?

Nick to Matt: Get your mind of the gutter you asshole.

Daniels: SCU! (in Espanol!)

Cody giving Kenny a gif. Ah. And then stealing his stuff too. Never change Cody.

And that fucking boots scene! My fucking God!

That whole last scene with Omega’s announcement! :lol

“That hardcore guy from TNA?!”

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mordecay

That episode was fucking hilarious :lmao

"How is it that I am going to be on the main event? I know you want me to help sell tickets, but still, I have a broken heel"

*It's already sold out* :lol

And the beggining with Matt, Nick, Masa and "Kota" :done


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really wanted Kaz to come out of nowhere during Daniels' scene and just start ranting on Mexico. In English or Spanish, wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Corey

"No no no, don't worry. Eat at Hard Cock Cafe!"

..... "That supposed to be some kind of advice?" :lmao

That entire last 5 minutes was hilarious too. "That hardcore guy from TNA!?" :lol


----------



## Mordecay

They have been promoting online that they were some sort of amazing, hilarious scene. I imagine it is on one of the next episodes because I haven't seen one all that good in this one.

CD promo on Amell :mark: "You are no Grant Gustin" :lmao

And the final scene :done. Trollkada is the best Okada


----------



## TD Stinger

"Beyond the Matt"

:lol

Matt: You can feel the sand on your feet, the blades of grass between your toes.

Marty: There's cigarette buds everywhere you fucks.

:lol

ZSJ: You're fucked mate.

:lol


----------



## Corey

Man they were REALLY fishing for content in this one.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

:lol

Matt does a pretty good Terry Funk.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

S-C-U!

Pretty great shot-for-shot remake of the ending to Rocky III. 






The SCU right before locking up :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## NastyYaffa

That's motherfucking SHADES. Big pop! :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

"For example Goldust, do you know him? That guy was great, but Stardust? That guy fucking sucks" :lmao


----------



## Corey

God damn that Cody promo to end the episode was outstanding. :mark:


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show

Corey said:


> God damn that Cody promo to end the episode was outstanding. :mark:


That's what you call a home run! Has the card panned out like some of us dreamnt when it first got announced? Maybe not. Am I still mega hyped for Saturday night/Sunday morning? (12am start UK time) ABSOLUTELY. 

ALL IN BAY BAY. ALL IN.


----------



## Heel To Face

If you cant get behind this show and what these guys have done so far. You are a total asshole!


----------



## Mordecay

After watching the crowd reactions when Cody mentioned Meltzer during his promo at the end, damn, Peyton really turned him hell :lol, he even acknoledged that during the latest Observer radio show


----------



## kovs27

Mordecay said:


> After watching the crowd reactions when Cody mentioned Meltzer during his promo at the end, damn, Peyton really turned him hell :lol, he even acknoledged that during the latest Observer radio show


I was there when it was filmed. It really felt more like Meltzer was booed because he said they couldn't sell out a 10,000 seat arena.


----------



## Mordecay

kovs27 said:


> I was there when it was filmed. It really felt more like Meltzer was booed because he said they couldn't sell out a 10,000 seat arena.


I guess the true test will be the reaction he will get during the Starrcast panels and that stuff


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Mutha Fuckin Shades?! Theo Rossi, what the hell :lmao That's just some shit I never expected to see. Love that guy though


----------



## Even Flow

47 mins :sodone


----------



## Corey

BTE is back!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Nice Try Hangman. Net time try being more Cerebral.

:trips2

It's kind of surreal to hear them talking opening about their contracts knowing how big they are as free agents. And I do legitimately believe they're thinking about it.

But I don't think they go anywhere. And with this whole "Tick Tock" thing Matt has going on, they'll probably all sign their new contracts on Being The Elite.


----------



## Obfuscation

As it took me over a month to watch it, but (Y) at the ALL IN video.


----------



## TD Stinger

Cody: "It was supposed to be a surprise, but you ruined it! Enjoy your soft dick!"

Kenny: "I'm sorry....I don't wanna be soft."

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## fabi1982

That skit between Kenny and Cody  and all the stuff regarding their contracts, just so funny!!


----------



## famicommander

The more they play up the contract talk, the more I'm sure they're staying.


----------



## Mordecay

Not sure about you guys, but since they came back I don't feel the show as entertaining as before


----------



## Even Flow

New BTE? :mark:

I'll watch it after I finish this ep of Law & Order: SVU


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> *Law & Order: SCU*


"The worst show I've ever been in."

_- Ice T_


----------



## Mordecay

Flip :lol

That ending :lmao:done


----------



## Even Flow

The beginning with Matt & Scorpio Sky :lol

The in-ring promo promoting the Cigars :lol

Marty calling Nick & his brothers pricks, because they can't commit to his NYD party :lmao

Flip was great.

The ending was good too. The letter from H, saying he hoped Cody's Stardust outfit still fit him.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Flip stole the show for me. Especially when he super Kicked the Bucks. Love him even more now.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Does the news about Roman (thus freeing up the FOTC spot) make any difference towards these guys signing? I would think competitive guys like Kenny and Cody would have that at least cross their minds.


----------



## Jokerface17

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Does the news about Roman (thus freeing up the FOTC spot) make any difference towards these guys signing? I would think competitive guys like Kenny and Cody would have that at least cross their minds.


I highly doubt it. Cody should be worried about them trying to stick him back in the mid card and Omega would still be behind Strowman, Lesnar, and probably drew and Rollins in the pecking order and that’s just on raw


----------



## shandcraig

Jokerface17 said:


> I highly doubt it. Cody should be worried about them trying to stick him back in the mid card and Omega would still be behind Strowman, Lesnar, and probably drew and Rollins in the pecking order and that’s just on raw


none of these guys fit the boring wwe mold.I get that they wanna have a swing at wwe and good for them.It will still be good money but they will have to work a million more dates then they do.So in a way it wont be more money.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

If the Bucks sign with WWE say goodbye to BTE. At least in its current form. Could be a lucrative series on the Network though


----------



## Mordecay

Halloween special






"The Tale of the Independent Contractor" :lmao:done


----------



## TD Stinger

"260 days on the road."

"No health insurance."

"You know Christmas? You'll be on a fucking plane!"

"See you in NXT asshole."

And what the fuck was Kenny's story :lol.

And Jericho in the Young Bucks gear is pure nightmare fuel.


----------



## Dickhead1990

One of the best episodes in a while! Kenny's Human Centipede story had me in fits throughout, along with the tale of the Independent Contractor and Hangman's punchlines in the story.


----------



## Kishido

I still found it strange that Omega at least haven't asked the twins why they still teamed up with Jericho after he attacked Omega at All In


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

‘Is your dick flaccid?’
‘Look at that dick’

I can’t believe Cody f’kn Rhodes has become one of my favs


----------



## FITZ

:lmao if you can hit pause at just the right time at 20:55 :lmao


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Even Flow

New BTE :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

That was totally Kazarian dressed up as HHH at the end wasn't it.


----------



## Mordecay

They released early today, usually it is up by lunch time here


----------



## Even Flow

I marked for Shark Boy.


----------



## TD Stinger

#1: If The Elite go to WWE, Flip is screwed.

#2: Ya know, The Elite are using so much reverse psychology right now to tell me they aren't going to WWE, part of me wonders they're using reverse _reverse_ psychology to make us think they're not going to WWE only for them to go WWE..........

For Fuck's sake can we just get to January already.


----------



## PrettyLush

New BTE is up gaes


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## famicommander

Yujiro, haha


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## TD Stinger

Like Joey Ryan's skit at All In, this was the dumbest yet funniest thing I've seen in a long while.

Cody doing all the poses in the background while the others were talking had me laughing my ass off.


----------



## Corey

In Your House: Beware of Dog :lmao


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## FROSTY

One of my favorite shows whether from TV, Netflix etc, always full of entertainment. Just discovered it about a week ago and have already watched just about every video on the channel.

Can someone tell me what Meltzer thought about their All In PPV? Or have a working recording of his review?


----------



## TD Stinger

Yujiro to Kenny:

"Why no small shows? Who do you think you are? Brock Lesnar?

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Death Rider

Jimmy Jimmy Jimmy fucking havoc :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Jokerface17

So I’m curious who all is joining this new promotion


----------



## Alexander_G

So the Young Bucks turned down WWE because of the current crappy tag team division?


----------



## TD Stinger

Jokerface17 said:


> So I’m curious who all is joining this new promotion


Well Cody, The Bucks, Hangman, and SCU for sure. Probably Omega too, though he might be more of an X-factor than the rest. Probably can count on guys like Pentagon and Fenix too.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079898649365078017


----------



## DGenerationMC

Some people get on their knees and pray when the New Year comes.

But not me. No, I watch Being The Elite.


----------



## MetalKiwi

That was amazing. It's real!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Its official! All Elite Wrestling!


----------



## sbuch

I hope Jericho and JR are involved in AEW

Looks like the first big show will be double or nothing....but then what ?


----------



## FROSTY

Holy crap, they're really gonna do it!! Not only All In: Double or Nothing but All Elite Wrestling :mark


----------



## Mordecay

I guess that is how they are writting Marty out of the show, at least for the time being. Not gonna lie, it was a bit emotional.


----------



## just_one

Something tells me Omega is going to AEW.

after watching that the phone found in the gargabe is Omega´s Phone. He says during the episode that he lost his phone , only to be found in the last scene with the AEW clockcountdown.

but maybe they are playing it like if omega doesnt have the phone , he doesnt know of the countdown and thats why he´s going to wwe.


----------



## Jokerface17

Man I feel bad for Marty. He’s entertaining as hell on the show and in the ring. I guess I’ll have to keep watching ROH for Scurll, Lethal, and the Briscoes.


----------



## Death Rider

Hopefully when Marty's contract run out he can rejoin them. I feel so sad for Marty but happy as well with how much he has grown since his first progress days. 

Party Marty to the Villian roud


----------



## DGenerationMC

I could see Marty jumping over to AEW and becoming the promotion's first big heel. Upset about being left behind by The Elite, our beloved villain invades AEW with some old friends to revenge on Cody, The Bucks and Page: 

Nick Aldis.

Pac.

And Stu Bennett.


----------



## Beatles123

That IS omega's phone!


----------



## bradatar

just_one said:


> Something tells me Omega is going to AEW.
> 
> after watching that the phone found in the gargabe is Omega´s Phone. He says during the episode that he lost his phone , only to be found in the last scene with the AEW clockcountdown.
> 
> but maybe they are playing it like if omega doesnt have the phone , he doesnt know of the countdown and thats why he´s going to wwe.




Phone in garbage could be a pun of WWE being garbage and Omega going in it too...[emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Cody's rage after losing his match to Juice was hilarious.

As was drunk Marty ranting on the Elite.



DGenerationMC said:


> I could see Marty jumping over to AEW and becoming the promotion's first big elite. Upset about being left behind by The Elite, our beloved villain invades AEW with some old friends to revenge on Cody, The Bucks and Page:
> 
> Nick Aldis.
> 
> Pac.
> 
> And Stu Bennett.


Seeing Marty try to look menacing standing next PAC's mean mug sounds hilariously adorable.


----------



## Beatles123

bradatar said:


> Phone in garbage could be a pun of WWE being garbage and Omega going in it too...[emoji102]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it wasnt in the garbage though.


----------



## bradatar

Beatles123 said:


> it wasnt in the garbage though.




My bad the link won’t load for me correctly and am trying to piece together from posts. Cancel what I said- haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly, now that I think about it, BTE without Marty, Flip and potentially Kenny would be boring af


----------



## DGenerationMC

TD Stinger said:


> Seeing Marty try to look menacing standing next PAC's mean mug *while dad pinches his cheek* sounds hilariously adorable.












Fixed it.


----------



## Beatles123




----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Even Flow

MJF :lmao


----------



## Dickhead1990

I'm really liking MJF already. The guy is just such an odious dickhead and I just want to smack him in the face. He's like a heel EC3, but far more despicable. Now that is a good heel!


----------



## Jokerface17

MJF is going to be a Star


----------



## TD Stinger

I will say Hangman having PAC envy is hilarious.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

MJF has been great. Every Janela segment makes me like him less.


----------



## Jokerface17

Undertaker23RKO said:


> MJF has been great. Every Janela segment makes me like him less.


I don’t get the hype for Janela. He’s not in shape, that magic shit was dumb AF, I wasn’t super impressed with him at all in, just seems like this generation’s sandman to me.


----------



## Mordecay

I am not feeling MJF, feels like he is trying too hard to be obnoxious, doesn't feel natural.

And these last couple of episodes have been bored with no real storyline and without Flip and Marty


----------



## T0M

I actually laughed out loud at the Kazarian / MJF segment.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Mordecay said:


> I am not feeling MJF, feels like he is trying too hard to be obnoxious, doesn't feel natural.
> 
> And these last couple of episodes have been bored with no real storyline and without Flip and Marty


There's only one solution. A Marty and Flip take Japan spin off series!


----------



## FITZ

Dickhead1990 said:


> There's only one solution. A Marty and Flip take Japan spin off series!


Marty and Flip Take Japan: Live from the US


----------



## kovs27

This season really hasn't done much for me. I think all the teasing of AEW or them going to WWE turned me off since we already knew the outcome. Peter Avalon yelling at Cody and the Bucks about how they didn't know what they were doing was funny though. I guess they have heard the negative internet chatter about their new venture.


----------



## Beatles123

kovs27 said:


> This season really hasn't done much for me. I think all the teasing of AEW or them going to WWE turned me off since we already knew the outcome. Peter Avalon yelling at Cody and the Bucks about how they didn't know what they were doing was funny though. I guess they have heard the negative internet chatter about their new venture.


It hasnt been that negative unless you use /ASP/


----------



## kovs27

Beatles123 said:


> It hasnt been that negative unless you use /ASP/


I agree. But any time something new or different comes along there will be those who are negative about this new thing until they are proven otherwise. I think that scene was a way to address those people in a comedic way.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## just_one

yup...Omega is signing with AEW. The after credits scene is the proof.


----------



## Beatles123

Thank GOD! :lenny


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Beatles123

Looks like the Lucha bros are confirmed


----------



## RKing85

took me forever to figure out why they were blurring out Daniels.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

That woman sitting behind them looked so annoyed. :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Man, BTE has been really boring lately. And all that stuff about Kenny's phone and we got no explanation or much Kenny at all, really dissapointing


----------



## Martyn

Mordecay said:


> Man, BTE has been really boring lately. And all that stuff about Kenny's phone and we got no explanation or much Kenny at all, really dissapointing


Kennys phone thing had been ticking towards him signing with AEW and thats what happend at the end of the episode. Have you watched it lol? Its been all explained there.


----------



## Mordecay

Martyn said:


> Kennys phone thing had been ticking towards him signing with AEW and thats what happend at the end of the episode. Have you watched it lol? Its been all explained there.


I've watched it at the AEW announcement thingy, I just expected more :shrug


----------



## Even Flow

Trevor & Arthur at the Super Bowl :mark:


----------



## Beatles123

Mordecay said:


> I've watched it at the AEW announcement thingy, I just expected more :shrug


Most of BTE was recorded before the rally and super bowl. they may do Kenny stuff this week.


----------



## Mark Markerson

"Oh cool dude, are you doing a shooter gimmick?"


----------



## Beatles123

Even Flow said:


> Trevor & Arthur at the Super Bowl :mark:


AND THEY'RE PLAYED BY TWO PEOPLE?! I thought it was one person! :ha


----------



## Jokerface17

Beatles123 said:


> AND THEY'RE PLAYED BY TWO PEOPLE?! I thought it was one person! :ha




I thought it was the Bucks but I’m starting to think it’s Kaz and CD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Erik.

MAY 25TH!!!


----------



## Beatles123

STEINER!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

MJF is pure evil


----------



## Obfuscation

Was hoping Janela would have done a fourth fireball, this time to take the pain away of losing Penelope to Steiner.

Shooter CD please. Grills and everything.


----------



## TD Stinger

More Penelope Ford. That's all I ask.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Mordecay

God, BTE is so boring these days. Best part of the episode was that random appeareance of Scarlett Bordeaux :homer


----------



## Beatles123

Mordecay said:


> God, BTE is so boring these days. Best part of the episode was that random appeareance of Scarlett Bordeaux :homer


Its still fun. I think they're pushing the RTDON series to do most of the building.


----------



## Yato

Marty is no longer on BTE and now people find the show boring. :hmmm


----------



## TD Stinger

I will say the "Full Gear" and "Joey Ryan gets his ass kicked" stories they're doing are kind of "meh" compared to other angles they've done in the past.


----------



## Beatles123

Every show has dip periods. I watch for MJF and The Bucks' Feud with Lucha Bros.


----------



## Yato

TD Stinger said:


> I will say the "Full Gear" and "Joey Ryan gets his ass kicked" stories they're doing are kind of "meh" compared to other angles they've done in the past.


The "Joey Ryan gets his ass kicked" story feels like it's just there to push the "I beat up Joey Ryan" t-shirt.


----------



## Mordecay

TD Stinger said:


> I will say the "Full Gear" and "Joey Ryan gets his ass kicked" stories they're doing are kind of "meh" compared to other angles they've done in the past.


The Joey Janela skits are quite boring as well


----------



## Oneiros

Does this mean Kris Wolf will go to AEW? If so :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

New intro to BTE I see.


----------



## Mordecay

Oneiros said:


> Does this mean Kris Wolf will go to AEW? If so :mark:


Kris Wolf said that she was going to retire soon, like this year or something like that since she is suffering from concussion related issues


----------



## Oneiros

Mordecay said:


> Kris Wolf said that she was going to retire soon, like this year or something like that since she is suffering from concussion related issues


You killed my vibe in double with that info. I'm saddened to learn that.


----------



## TD Stinger

“Here’s my resume (holds up middle finger) ya Executive Vice Pussies!”

Also, MJF has crossed the line. You can be a dick to Cody, The Bucks, SCU, even Pharaoh. But not to cuteness personified Kylie Rae.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

That MJF-Brandi segment was gold. Only thing that could have made it better is if after they finished they pull back and there's Page sitting at the table just feeling the awkwardness of the situation. Like this from Breaking Bad.


----------



## Obfuscation

That MJF/Brandi segment was legit garbage. Haven't felt the need to pile on the "meh" train lately, as I've enjoyed the show still, but this skit was just, sheesh what a miss.

Missing Joey Janela & fireballs for this.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Erik.

Hangman throwing a burger against a wall :lol


----------



## Mordecay

They seem like they ran out of ideas, again with someone trying to split the Bucks? Boring

Another underwhelming episode, hopefully they get better the closer they get to Double or Nothing


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't even know who Michael Nakazawa is, but this has to lead to a singles match with Matt. Also I need more Papa Buck.

And was that a Noelle Foley cameo? Sweet.

Oh and the whole Jericho trying to split the Bucks up thing, while in line with his character, would mean a lot more if Cody hadn't done the same exact thing last year and it lead to nothing.


----------



## Beatles123

CODY'S GOT HIS HEARING BACK! :mark


----------



## Yato

Lately the episodes have felt like filler. I wouldn't be opposed if they stopped releasing new episodes each week if it means improving the quality.


----------



## patpat

Yato said:


> Lately the episodes have felt like filler. I wouldn't be opposed if they stopped releasing new episodes each week if it means improving the quality.


I guess they don't have much time to do it nowadays...like it should take a lot of time with their ppvs and all


----------



## Yato

patpat said:


> I guess they don't have much time to do it nowadays...like it should take a lot of time with their ppvs and all


That's why I'm fine if they cut back on how often they make them. Getting AEW off the ground and running is more important. It's ok if they don't have time to do it, no need to force them out just to maintain a schedule.


----------



## patpat

Yato said:


> That's why I'm fine if they cut back on how often they make them. Getting AEW off the ground and running is more important. It's ok if they don't have time to do it, no need to force them out just to maintain a schedule.


I feel like they want to deliver so much that they are going beyond their limits lol 
but BTE is cool right now , sure it's boring but at least we get spoilers. and they must be very busy too since Khan said they are already writing storylines even for people who aren't signed up yet , I guess they don't have time to write BTE , I agree they should stop it


----------



## Mordecay

Man, besides the opening that was such a boring episode


----------



## RiverFenix

If the Cody bit was indicating it's Cody vs MJF at Double or Nothing - talk about letdown.


----------



## Death Rider

Spike Trivet :mark: the better version of MJF :side:


----------



## Erik.

MICHAEL NAKAZAWA


----------



## FITZ

Can they change the main event to Matt Jackson vs. Michael Nakazawa?


----------



## Donnie

'WHO THE FUCK IS MICHAEL NAKAZAWA?"

:mj2 Joey's really getting hired.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> 'WHO THE FUCK IS MICHAEL NAKAZAWA?"
> 
> :mj2 Joey's really getting hired.


You want some fries to put all that salt on? :lol


----------



## patpat

Michael NAKAZAWAAA hahaha I love this dude 
Joey will be nothing more than a low card comedy act at best, I absolutely don't see him even in the mod card, the amount of talent that will be there will be astonishing to the point I think he will be overshadowed. Like I said he is charismatic and can do something better instead of dick slaps tho...what a waste


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Erik.

Teasing Punk :lol

:mark:


----------



## V-Trigger

Would be funny if Punk ends up being the Librarian.


----------



## RKing85

cause when I think Punk, I feel a quiet human being. haha.

Show just seems to be in a holding pattern right now. Not bad, just going through the motions kind of.


----------



## patpat

Bro if punk is all elite and goes back to wrestling I swear to God the internet is gonna fucking explode lol


----------



## rbl85

That Rocky speech


----------



## Mordecay

A bit of an improovement from previews week. Bucks burying Kenny at the beggining and Cody burying Samy were hilarious. Justin Roberts too


----------



## Beatles123

"FUCK YOU, BITCH!" :heston


----------



## MetalKiwi

I've been really enjoying these. Very good indeed.


----------



## Obfuscation

BTE is still good fun, lot of it justifiably is building things around something more specific now and that's cool. It's the lifeblood for the early AEW stages and I'm on board with that. Plus, Brandi still has heat with Allie from something that happened in TNA circa 2016. Wrestling logic exists. :monkey


----------



## RiverFenix

Different strokes for different folks I guess because I found this latest offering dreadful. A lot of F-bombs for the sake of being edgy.


----------



## Donnie

CODY wins me over a little more each week, and I don't know how to feel about it. 

Daniels making the balls drop joke was the best.

One last title run for the Fallen Angel, please


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## V-Trigger

CIMA is a great get if they want to develop talent. The dude doesn't get enough credit for how much he helped wrestlers like PAC, Ricochet and Dragon Gate in general.


----------



## Beatles123

@Donnie ; FUCKING SSB!!!! YOU WANTED THEM!! :lenny


----------



## Erik.

Marty is coming.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jokerface17

Erik. said:


> Marty is coming.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:




What? Where?


----------



## Erik.

Jokerface17 said:


> What? Where?


Talking about how they want to sign people they trust and respect. Only for The Bucks to be wearing Marty's ELITE shirt.


----------



## Jokerface17

Erik. said:


> Talking about how they want to sign people they trust and respect. Only for The Bucks to be wearing Marty's ELITE shirt.




Oh I completely missed that. I know Marty and more than likely flip are coming once they’re done with RoH but I didn’t know if I missed something significant


----------



## RKing85

Marty's ROH contract is til the end of this year, correct?

Super Smash Brothers!!!! FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## Erik.

RKing85 said:


> Marty's ROH contract is til the end of this year, correct?
> 
> Super Smash Brothers!!!! FUCK YES!!!!


Expires this month.


----------



## Shepard

If they've got ssb that's awesome, they're such a fun team who have had a rough ride and for them to finally get into a decent sized promotion and show how good they are would be rad


----------



## V-Trigger

Shepard said:


> If they've got ssb that's awesome, they're such a fun team who have had a rough ride and for them to finally get into a decent sized promotion and show how good they are would be rad


It helps that they are young as well.


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> @Donnie ; FUCKING SSB!!!! YOU WANTED THEM!! :lenny


MY DUDES THE SUPER SMASH BROS :fuckyeah 

I guess they got the visa issues fixed, and now they're good to go. Can't wait for them vs Best Friends :banderas

I wonder who the new team from the East coast is.


----------



## V-Trigger

Donnie said:


> MY DUDES THE SUPER SMASH BROS :fuckyeah
> 
> I guess they got the visa issues fixed, and now they're good to go. Can't wait for them vs Best Friends :banderas
> 
> I wonder who the new team from the East coast is.


Probably Private Party


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117466451785539586


----------



## Donnie

V-Trigger said:


> Probably Private Party
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117466451785539586


:wow I like them already


----------



## Obfuscation

Evil Uno in front of 12,000+ people at the MGM Grand?

The latest peak in pro wrestling has been achieved.


----------



## kovs27

I actually think the East Coast team is LAX.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## RiverFenix

Where did the box dog go in the spycam footage at the end? 

Millimeter Peter sells so much more t-shirts than any Librarian merch for Avalon. Though to Americans know what a millimeter is? 

SCU doing Wazzzzup! bit from 1999. 

Private Party looks interesting.


----------



## V-Trigger

Marty teased at the end :mark


----------



## RKing85

Avalon vs Leva in the near future???


----------



## Erik.

That was probably the best BTE series in a while.

- Who's stalking Page? (Lol if this isn't a dig at Dallas Page stalking, I don't know what is :lol )
- Sammy G's mother has a fucking ass.
- Marty tease :mark:
- Private Party is a great get.
- "It's the inmates running the asylum" - :lmao :lmao
- Kenny going absolutely crazy :lol


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Erik.

Kenny Omega's character is excellent :lol


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

that Revival reference at the start :done

and Penelope :trips8


----------



## TD Stinger

That whole episode really should have just been Brandi, Penelope, and Britt by the pool.

Teasing Bucks teasing a new move. And the ending with the Best Friends was pretty funny.


----------



## Mordecay

Best part of the episode

https://giant.gfycat.com/DangerousBlissfulBasil.webm


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Erik.

That opening segment is incredible :lol :lol


----------



## Donnie

TRENT? coughing because of the smoke is something I do. 

Just more reason to love shitty Greg. 

That opening segment was golden. :harper


----------



## Obfuscation

That was a great one. Lots of good stuff up and down.

Stupid WWE, the hiring of Knox, Matt burying Cutler if he got the Joker :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130487043895676929
:woo


----------



## Erik.

ITS A FUCKING HORSE


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

That was a great episode. The Space Jam references got me.


----------



## Erik.

I never really cared for Page but these BTE episodes are really making him look like a star.

Can tell they're very high on him and he's going to be their breakout star.

Thought in general they dealt with the whole PAC/Page thing very well.


----------



## rbl85

The ninja onions were too strong for me


----------



## Bubz

Adam Page is gonna be huge, for real. That entrance is so god damn great.


----------



## TD Stinger

If that opening segment does't hit you with the feels, I don't know what will.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm calling it now: Page will be AEW's version of 1988 Sting and Magnum T.A. before his injury back in the Crockett days. Really looking forward to him working his way to the top. Pac is just the first of many who will elevate him, hopefully the likes of Jericho and Cody aren't too far away. Wouldn't mind getting a long Page midcard title reign before he moves up.


----------



## Obfuscation

Page is a fuckin' HORSE. Love it. Cliffhanger ending was a tremendous way to lead into the match, even knowing the result I have to see this. Loads of goosebumps when he came out.

Rest of the episode was great per usual lately. MJF is a terrible assassin, Daniels swears in Spanish, and Luchasaurus has a degree. Just like with Knox, Bucks getting another one with their contract. Good for Cutler. Another one of those wild perspectives to think back on their matches in PWG about a decade ago and where they're at now. This is the origins of the Indytaker right here.


----------



## RKing85

The last couple shows, the opening segments have been outstanding. 

Excited for the bonus episode later this week. Really getting hyped for the show this weekend.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Erik.

MJF went fucking hard.


----------



## Alright_Mate

MJF is fucking brilliant :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Brandon’s first real feud?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

They got Tony Schiavone to do the voice over for the advertisement. Man I wish he came back to commentate. 

And MJF is gonna be a fucking star. His promo skills are amazing and he's only 23 years old.


----------



## Boldgerg

SCHIAVONE!!!


----------



## Beatles123

Boldgerg said:


> SCHIAVONE!!!


MLW/AEW PARTNERSHIP?!! :surprise:


----------



## Raye

I think Brandon Cutler is honestly going to fail in the company lol, I hope friendship won't prevent them from pulling the plug on bad acts.


----------



## Beatles123

Raye said:


> I think Brandon Cutler is honestly going to fail in the company lol, I hope friendship won't prevent them from pulling the plug on bad acts.


If He wrestles well he'll find his plsce


----------



## Mordecay

I am sorry, but I just don't see it on MJF, he still feels like budget Miz


----------



## Beatles123

Mordecay said:


> I am sorry, but I just don't see it on MJF, he still feels like budget Miz


Not at all. MJF is a rich high society jock, not a movie star.


----------



## Mordecay

Beatles123 said:


> Not at all. MJF is a rich high society jock, not a movie star.


Same shit, they are both trying to be annoying, Miz succeeds, I roll my eyes at MJF.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Mordecay said:


> Same shit, they are both trying to be annoying, Miz succeeds, I roll my eyes at MJF.


Really? I think he is head, and shoulders way better at pulling it off. He's in character 24/7 too. Haven't seen him wrestle though, so I'll hold off final judgement for now.


----------



## Mordecay

ThunderJet88 said:


> Really? I think he is head, and shoulders way better at pulling it off. He's in character 24/7 too. Haven't seen him wrestle though, so I'll hold off final judgement for now.


Thing is with Miz is that he is naturally annoying, like I feel like the way he acts to annoy people is just being him annoying people and not being aware that he is being annoying. MJF feels forced as shit, he says the lines that anyone would say to annoy someone.


----------



## Beatles123

Mordecay said:


> Same shit, they are both trying to be annoying, Miz succeeds, I roll my eyes at MJF.


Miz does NOT succeed at all. MJF is far more natural.

Edit: WOW, you posted before I did, but I disagree.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Mordecay said:


> Thing is with Miz is that he is naturally annoying, like I feel like the way he acts to annoy people is just being him annoying people and not being aware that he is being annoying. MJF feels forced as shit, he says the lines that anyone would say to annoy someone.


He's a smooth talker though. I love his 2 faced gimmick on the show. But like the person a few posts back said, they're not really the same type of heel, even though it could come across that way.


----------



## Mordecay

Beatles123 said:


> Miz does NOT succeed at all. MJF is far more natural.
> 
> Edit: WOW, you posted before I did, but I disagree.


People always cheer when Miz gets his ass kicked in those Miz tv segments, like every time, he succeeds. :shrug



ThunderJet88 said:


> He's a smooth talker though. I love his 2 faced gimmick on the show. But like the person a few posts back said, they're not really the same type of heel, even though it could come across that way.


Maybe you are right, but to someone who mostly watches WWE and sees his act is gonna think "well he is just playing Miz". Hell, the day AEW was launched people here was calling him "budget Miz" after his promo. And after seeing him for months in BTE he hasn't changed my opinion, he is just a Miz without the PG restrictions.


----------



## Beatles123

Mordecay said:


> People always cheer when Miz gets his ass kicked in those Miz tv segments, like every time, he succeeds. :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are right, but to someone who mostly watches WWE and sees his act is gonna think "well he is just playing Miz". Hell, the day AEW was launched people here was calling him "budget Miz" after his promo. And after seeing him for months in BTE he hasn't changed my opinion, he is just a Miz without the PG restrictions.


This is why I strongly urge people to get out of the WWE bubble. The general public don't know every gimmick is re-used in wrestling. Miz included. Even then, MJF's character is far different than the miz. MJF has no air of hollywood celebrity in his character. He's a white collar trust fund baby who's so uppercrust that everyone and every THING is below him. Miz would never do what MJF does. He's far less layered. There's no backstory to Miz (Thats consistent), no element of two-faced interaction. No inability to enjoy anything he touches from food to Cigars. Sure, miz might promo about the town he's in, but MJF ACTUALLY ACTS AS IF HE HATES EVERYTHING. That, and like any rich kid, he can't actually fight. Thats why he buddy's up to whoever he can.

He's a level of chickenshit Miz has NEVER been able to get to.


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF is fucking great


----------



## sim8

I cannot wait for todays episode. Should be dropping some time soon.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Erik.

Moxley/Janela :mark:

Love all that backstage shit - Moxley looks hella nervous.


----------



## TD Stinger

Matt playing with kid in the ring warms my heart.

And was that an Ambrose/Janale tease at the end? Sounds like that could be Mox's first match at Fyter Fest.


----------



## RiverFenix

Janela could be paired with Moxley to give Janela some footing. Have Moxley maul him, but JJ keeps coming back for more and wants to hang with Mox, and eventually earns Mox's respect.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This was a VERY good episode - if they transition BTE into a backstage segment, and less storylines I would not mind

Small story stuff like JJ and Mox - but the scenes of them being just people really connects


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

at least Janela didn't get a cigarette on his forehead again

and I'm very much up for a Janela vs Moxley match.


----------



## sim8

JANELA VS MOXLEY FUCK YEAHHH ?????


----------



## patpat

these boys will make moxley reach another level. trust me,


----------



## FROSTY

I think they will have something like BTE continue on, on a AEW website but once weekly TV starts I can't see them still having time to shoot/edit/produce this youtube series. Being that BTE played a huge part in making them as big as they are today I can't see them ever completely doing away with this type of show.


----------



## FROSTY

The episode where the Bucks surprise the ref with the job offer was good stuff, that ref was really emotional and clearly had no idea it was coming.


----------



## Beatles123

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> The episode where the Bucks surprise the ref with the job offer was good stuff, that ref was really emotional and clearly had no idea it was coming.


That was no ref. That was Brandon Cutler.


----------



## ThunderJet88

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> The episode where the Bucks surprise the ref with the job offer was good stuff, that ref was really emotional and clearly had no idea it was coming.


Which episode # is that? I'm a few behind right now.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> That was no ref. That was Brandon Cutler.


I think he may be talking about when they offered Rick Knox a deal in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> I think he may be talking about when they offered Rick Knox a deal in the middle of the ring.


Oh yeah! :mj2 my bad!


----------



## FROSTY

Beatles123 said:


> That was no ref. That was Brandon Cutler.


No it wasn't? He was wearing a ref shirt and they called him the best ref in the business. It's the one where you think they are gonna offer Joey Ryan a job but it's the bald ref behind them instead. I think his last name is Knox, the Cutler guy was in the Battle Royal so I know which episode you are talking about. That was a good one as well.


----------



## Beatles123

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> No it wasn't? He was wearing a ref shirt and they called him the best ref in the business. It's the one where you think they are gonna offer Joey Ryan a job but it's the bald ref behind them instead. I think his last name is Knox, the Cutler guy was in the Battle Royal so I know which episode you are talking about. That was a good one as well.


See the post above.


----------



## FROSTY

ThunderJet88 said:


> Which episode # is that? I'm a few behind right now.


151 I believe.


----------



## Donnie

BAD BOY VS MOX. BAD BOY VS MOX

No words needed. 

Just two men who have an instant dislike for each other. 

wens3 

FAT ASS MASA is a God.


----------



## Beatles123

Bump!


----------



## RiverFenix

Cima vs Daniels at Fyterfest ot FotF?


----------



## patpat

i was dead in the five first minutes :lol the young bucks are shield marks :lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

I just realized who "Luchasaurus" is. Austin from the 17th season of Big Brother.

Funny stuff. The guy was basically a clingy stalker.


----------



## Raye

The Shield bit in the beginning was hilarious


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> Bump!


Don't you mean......Fist Bump!

Eh?..............Eh?


I'll go sit in the corner for 10 minutes now.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> Don't you mean......Fist Bump!
> 
> Eh?..............Eh?
> 
> 
> I'll go sit in the corner for 10 minutes now.


OF COURSE! :delrio how could I have been so blind?! :cry


----------



## Oracle

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cima vs Daniels at Fyterfest ot FotF?


Omega vs Cima is already booked for FotF. 

So Fyter Fest it is


----------



## patpat

really people bitching on internet because the shield part was a shot at wwe....good god 
how is that even a "shot" at anyone? :lol it literally portrays Matt and nick being marks for moxley and the shield and he literally big league them and tell them to fuck off....isnt it duding the exact inverse than a shot? :lol 
it's like fun is forbidden now? :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Will be interesting to see who Sky and Kaz will tag team against with Daniels in a singles match. Best Friends or Evans/Angelico? Maybe get Private Party a debut match with ring vets?


----------



## Erik.

Luchasaurus is great.


----------



## Mox Girl

I just saw the clip of the failed fist bump, Mox’s reaction is so hilarious :lmao I love the way he basically facepalms hahaha.


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> I just saw the clip of the failed fist bump, Mox’s reaction is so hilarious :lmao I love the way he basically facepalms hahaha.


they are trying to ditch omega to replace him with moxley :lol 
somehow I love how he is treated as so special here, :lol


----------



## Continuum

This has to be some of the gayest shit ever( in the wrestling business).


----------



## TheLooseCanon

@nWo4Lyfe420




Continuum said:


> all those AEW motherfuckers should get perma's.





Continuum said:


> nwolyfe guy and the loosecannon fella. they spread their AEW cancer all over the wwe section and it gets annoying fast.


Proceeds to post this in the AEW thread:



Continuum said:


> This has to be some of the gayest shit ever( in the wrestling business).


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> @nWo4Lyfe420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proceeds to post this in the AEW thread:


Off-topic company war trolling and homophobia. That should be bannable right?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## rbl85

That bromance between Jungle boy and Luchasaurus XD


----------



## Erik.

- I am so behind a Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy tag team. :mark:

- Liking the look of that fatal four way. MJF should win.

- Decent promo by EVIL UNO to be fair.

- La Parka for the mystery partner please. :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

Evil Uno would be better as a solo act. Grayson doesn't fit with the rest of the look. So after given homework here it seems SSB had a whole bunch of Nintendo video game characters all thrown into one world. So I guess Grayson is supposed to be a character from another game and thus isn't supposed to fit. All well and good I guess - but that doesn't seem to be their gimmick anymore as "The Dark Order" seems to be the new name. Unless Dark Order was the name of the bad guy faction in the game or something - and everybody is just supposed to know that. It's getting to the point I don't want to bother with these guys. 

Fun set-up for the four-way match booking it what otherwise is just basically a "get these guys on the card" match. 

What did Penta/Fenix say - I expect that a translation will give something away here. Did they announce their partner? 

Given Luchasauras isn't booked - give him a big push by putting him on the team with Penta and Fenix? They have certain connection from their LU days and all have badass looks.


----------



## Beatles123

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Evil Uno would be better as a solo act. Grayson doesn't fit with the rest of the look. So after given homework here it seems SSB had a whole bunch of Nintendo video game characters all thrown into one world.  So I guess Grayson is supposed to be a character from another game and thus isn't supposed to fit. All well and good I guess - but that doesn't seem to be their gimmick anymore as "The Dark Order" seems to be the new name. Unless Dark Order was the name of the bad guy faction in the game or something - and everybody is just supposed to know that. It's getting to the point I don't want to bother with these guys.
> 
> Fun set-up for the four-way match booking it what otherwise is just basically a "get these guys on the card" match.
> 
> What did Penta/Fenix say - I expect that a translation will give something away here. Did they announce their partner?
> 
> Given Luchasauras isn't booked - give him a big push by putting him on the team with Penta and Fenix? They have certain connection from their LU days and all have badass looks.


The Nintendo Gimmick they dropped years back. 

It isnt that complicated.


----------



## Raye

They have a partnership with AAA still right? I wonder who the partner will be.


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> They have a partnership with AAA still right? I wonder who the partner will be.


Please be the chairman :mark:










Though the dream would be Fantasma.

Would be a huge signing.


----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/2HjSO4WS4sM

Not a bad video. Not bad. The name Dark Order sounds pretty good.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

I want to say I loved DON and the road to DON. BTE though is soooooo cringe. Like WWE cringe. I would not suggest someone who doesn’t watch, aew to watch BTE to get a feel for AEW, their sense of humour is not great, I hope to see less and less of it as time goes on


----------



## RiverFenix

Beatles123 said:


> The Nintendo Gimmick they dropped years back.
> 
> It isnt that complicated.


I guess I'm just a big dummy.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

MJF said:


> Please be the chairman :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the dream would be Fantasma.
> 
> Would be a huge signing.


or Mil Muertes :sundin


----------



## Erik.

MoxleyMoxx said:


> or Mil Muertes :sundin


Not quite on the level of the other two but I'm all for it!


----------



## TD Stinger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> or Mil Muertes :sundin


Only if Catrina comes with him .


----------



## MOX

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I want to say I loved DON and the road to DON. BTE though is soooooo cringe. Like WWE cringe. I would not suggest someone who doesn’t watch, aew to watch BTE to get a feel for AEW, their sense of humour is not great, I hope to see less and less of it as time goes on


I can enjoy the on-the-fly quality of the vlogs for what they are, but I agree with this in terms of how it affects perceptions of the AEW brand in the future. If you heard about AEW and for whatever reason decided to check out the Being The Elite youtube channel, you probably ain't going to pay for their PPVs etc.

Even with the episode before last with the supposedly funny Shield fist bump skit, I would have done that over and had it look a bit more natural and Mox not "act" so much before he walks away.

I understand having fun and being creative and the whole cutting 3 promos in 10 minutes thing, but some production values are important too.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

BTE is smart. It's 2019 people, dozens of the big vlogs or Youtube type skit show are built on that sort of "behind the curtain" humor. Super high production values usually just engender suspicion and a corporate stink. The appeal of BTE is precisely that it's unfiltered, almost like the appeal of found footage. The sense of humor is not for everyone but I laugh every time I watch it and considering it's popularity, I'm not the only one. BTE has almost 400,000 subscribers and views seem to be bottoming out at 160k for the actual episodes in the last couple of months. A couple of episodes are above 900,000 views. That is nice sized Youtube channel. There are Youtubers who can pay their rent and get cushy sponsorship deals with those kinds of numbers. So it's not like the appeal isn't there.....

Anyway, I loved the Luchasaurus and Jungle bit. I would actually like to see a full blown grocery store commercial featuring them in the future


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MoxleyMoxx said:


> or Mil Muertes :sundin


This x1000.... and Catrina too


----------



## The Swerve

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> BTE is smart. It's 2019 people, dozens of the big vlogs or Youtube type skit show are built on that sort of "behind the curtain" humor. Super high production values usually just engender suspicion and a corporate stink. The appeal of BTE is precisely that it's unfiltered, almost like the appeal of found footage. The sense of humor is not for everyone but I laugh every time I watch it and considering it's popularity, I'm not the only one. BTE has almost 400,000 subscribers and views seem to be bottoming out at 160k for the actual episodes in the last couple of months. A couple of episodes are above 900,000 views. That is nice sized Youtube channel. There are Youtubers who can pay their rent and get cushy sponsorship deals with those kinds of numbers. So it's not like the appeal isn't there.....


Yep. Agree with that completely.

I love that they aren’t too concerned with production values when the situation doesn’t need it. If they started taking themselves too seriously and felt they had to make everything they do incredibly shiny I’d be worried that they had forgotten what got them here.

This is a behind the scenes vlog with some silly skits, it shows a bit more of their personalities, it shows they are normal people, I love it and wouldn’t miss an episode. So long as they don’t put this on their TNT show I really don’t see the issue with a silly behind the scenes YouTube series.


----------



## patpat

duhh it's BTE people, if they have to worry about production value and all those shit in BTE then they might also delete it. it's a raw unfiltered product , the moment they start thinking too much while doing it, it loses it's value and appeal. and no it won't hurt the aew brand, come on :lol it's their YouTube vlog. 
the majority of the customers willl not base they opinion non their youtube vlog but on their tv show and ppv lol


----------



## Obfuscation

Anyone who's complaining about BTE (now) just because Double or Nothing happened, are kind of missing how The Elite got to this point to begin with.


----------



## RKing85

the last two episodes have been completely nothing shows.

I will admit I laughed way harder at the opening Jungle Boy bit than I should of. The bananas was such an obvious end game and it still got me.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

It’s not complaining?? I knew nothing of the Elite before DON. I started watching the road to don and felt it was a great way to build up to DON. (Loved Cody and dusty promos). The Ppv lives up to my hype and I was excited as ever to dig in to AEW so I watched bte, and am thrown off by their humour. Maybe it’s not my taste, but I feel like storylines and bookings are being laid out on bte and I need to watch to stay current, but the poor production and corny cringe comedy and acting is making me less interested in the product. I may just stick to road to fyter fest


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Before DoN I've never seen any of the Elite guys wrestle including Cody. My intro to all of these guys was the Road to DoN series and I loved it. So I decided to go back and watch BTE. The thing with me is I don't like to come into the middle of something and be lost or not get some references. So I started the series at ep. 1. I'm currently only around ep. 80 something, the 2017 recap. Slow going but I love the show and it's fun because I legit don't know what happens since I've never watched RoH or NJPW.


----------



## Donnie

The Dark Order turning the "who are you" chants into venom for a heel promo is why they rule. 

JungleDragon beating the Bucks for the belts in a years time is going to be something special. Loving these two together so much. 

I missed saying it last week, MJF ripping Joey Ryan apart for being fucking awful is one of the most cathartic things I've seen wens3


----------



## Obfuscation

"How quickly they forget"

Uno cutting promos that rule out of nowhere, after years of it being an untapped resource. How Generico of him.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## RiverFenix

^This was filmed prior to DoN right? I remember pics from their trip setting up match with Stronghearts before there was visa issues getting them into the US. 

Daniels drops a MF bomb at 20:00 - seemingly forgot the crowd he was in front of.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## RiverFenix

Taya Valkyrie with a cameo...Man I hope this doesn't mean anything down the line. 

Brandon Cutler vs Sammy Guevera at Fyterfest Pre-show? Using "pussy" as a pejorative - I wonder how that will go over with some of the fanbase AEW is trying to reach. 

Laredo Kid - I'd rather they use somebody they could sign exclusively.


----------



## Raye

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Taya Valkyrie with a cameo...Man I hope this doesn't mean anything down the line.
> 
> Brandon Cutler vs Sammy Guevera at Fyterfest Pre-show? Using "pussy" as a pejorative - I wonder how that will go over with some of the fanbase AEW is trying to reach.
> 
> Laredo Kid - I'd rather they use somebody they could sign exclusively.


They have a partnership with AAA and it was pretty obvious that someone from AAA was going to be the Lucha Bros tag partner for the event. It's gonna be a good match regardless.

Cutler vs Sammy at Fight for the Fallen maybe?


----------



## RiverFenix

They did the friggin dick flip.


----------



## MOX

Spoiler: MJF gold



"I asked you to find... ...someone that is such a complete white trash scumbag that they go to a party and sleep with every girl there, even though it's a family reunion."



:lmao


----------



## rbl85

Rick Astley XD


----------



## Geeee

Someone's really loving this librarian joke. I wish they would drop it.

MJF is hard carrying Being The Elite right now.


----------



## TD Stinger

@Donnie

Joey Ryan making Daniels looking like the jabrone is.

:troll

Kenny trying to run Fyter Fest was hilarious.

Can Walter please be MJF on TV? Please?


----------



## Obfuscation

Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy are the real consistent point of BTE now.

Every so often these MJF bits get very tiresome. This was one of those times.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## RiverFenix

Cutler correcting Brandi how to watch "for television" was the best bit. I loathe that when WWE does that. Also when two wrestlers are arguing in front of an announcer then angle off the same way.


----------



## patpat

I see they are trying to warp the librarian storyline. Please keep it on bte. Stop using your preshow to experiment BTE stuff. 
Matt jackson actually explains that they put it intentionally on the pre show because when the show starts it's the real deal makes it worse. It means they know this shit doesn't belong on a proper show but for some reason still want to test it.....


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## V-Trigger

Spoiler: list image















Holy fuck didn't saw the Good Brothers line being crossed. :lol


----------



## patpat

this is them acknowledging all their criticims. It takes a lot to do that and put aside their ego, if they work like that they will succeed


----------



## Chan Hung

Even Flow said:


>


Good stuff thank you for posting the update I'll check it out right now and I saw the first minute and it seems pretty interesting because it's obviously criticisms from the IWC LOL that they are acknowledging


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

October 2 - TNT is going to be on Wednesdays

Anybody got a good shot of Nick’s notepad?


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> Holy fuck didn't saw the Good Brothers line being crossed. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 that was the most obvious:lol 
Also they asked if Kenny should be a jobber :lol 
I hope this never happens :lol


----------



## Beatles123

:lol

I KNEW they would listen.

From the jump, the two biggest things people had against AEW were Alex Marvez and the comedy stuff.

Well, now Marvez is backstage and looking to be replaced by Golden Boy at the announce table, and on the latest ep of BTE they basically acknowledged the librarian and comedy stuff hasn't been well received.

That's two straight times they've directly listened to feefback. Isn't it refreshing to have a company that actually listens worth a damn to it's base whem they actually should? :lenny

I hope this shuts up people who claim they'll only book their friends well. There was a "Title Chase?" joke in BTE as well, so you know they're aware of that perception too.


----------



## southshield

LifeInCattleClass said:


> October 2 - TNT is going to be on Wednesdays
> 
> Anybody got a good shot of Nick’s notepad?


Here.



Spoiler: .


----------



## Chan Hung

That was a funny notepad. Cool stuff though and Oct 2 it is (;



Beatles123 said:


> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I KNEW they would listen.
> 
> From the jump, the two biggest things people had against AEW were Alex Marvez and the comedy stuff.
> 
> Well, now Marvez is backstage and looking to be replaced by Golden Boy at the announce table, and on the latest ep of BTE they basically acknowledged the librarian and comedy stuff hasn't been well received.
> 
> That's two straight times they've directly listened to feefback. Isn't it refreshing to have a company that actually listens worth a damn to it's base whem they actually should? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/J1vaLXw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lenny" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I hope this shuts up people who claim they'll only book their friends well. There was a "Title Chase?" joke in BTE as well, so you know they're aware of that perception too.


That was the fastest way of listening I've ever seen!! O_O
Maybe they are secretly members of WF :lol


----------



## Beatles123

Chan Hung said:


> That was a funny notepad. Cool stuff though and Oct 2 it is (;


Don't think so. The joke was that all the things listed were "Bad" ideas. :shrug


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I KNEW they would listen.
> 
> From the jump, the two biggest things people had against AEW were Alex Marvez and the comedy stuff.
> 
> Well, now Marvez is backstage and looking to be replaced by Golden Boy at the announce table, and on the latest ep of BTE they basically acknowledged the librarian and comedy stuff hasn't been well received.
> 
> That's two straight times they've directly listened to feefback. Isn't it refreshing to have a company that actually listens worth a damn to it's base whem they actually should? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/J1vaLXw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lenny" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I hope this shuts up people who claim they'll only book their friends well. There was a "Title Chase?" joke in BTE as well, so you know they're aware of that perception too.


 yeah all the ideas are bad like "MORE comedy?!" 
But the part about the title chase I think will happen. Omega will do a title chase because that's what got him over in the first ace and literally no one can complain about omega being portrayed as a winner


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> :lol
> 
> I KNEW they would listen.
> 
> From the jump, the two biggest things people had against AEW were Alex Marvez and the comedy stuff.
> 
> Well, now Marvez is backstage and looking to be replaced by Golden Boy at the announce table, and on the latest ep of BTE they basically acknowledged the librarian and comedy stuff hasn't been well received.
> 
> That's two straight times they've directly listened to feefback. Isn't it refreshing to have a company that actually listens worth a damn to it's base whem they actually should? :lenny
> 
> I hope this shuts up people who claim they'll only book their friends well. There was a "Title Chase?" joke in BTE as well, so you know they're aware of that perception too.


I mean, and this is me asking a legit question here, but what does this mean as of now?

I mean, yes, they acknowledged the problem of the Librarian gimmick by making fun of the situation. But acknowledging a problem is no the same as fixing a problem. And in the same episode they did a skit with Peter Avalon doing the "Shh" shtick.

And maybe you can answer this for me, but I didn't think there was anything official about Marvez or Goldenboy. Last I knew Goldenboy, as of now at least, was just a one shot deal for Fyter Fest between AEW & CEO. So again, it might be a bit early to be praising them for that when Marvez could still be the 3rd guy going forward.

Just saying, yeah, they acknowledged problems, or at least one of them. But I wouldn't say anything positive or negative until something changes or doesn't change. And right now it's too early to judge if they will actually change anything.


----------



## Obfuscation

Acknowledges AEW "issues" on BTE = this is the most user-friendly wrestling promotion of all time to certain posters.

When, that's just gonna get blown out of proportion. Like it already has.


----------



## Beatles123

Obfuscation said:


> Acknowledges AEW "issues" on BTE = this is the most user-friendly wrestling promotion of all time to certain posters.
> 
> When, that's just gonna get blown out of proportion. Like it already has.





TD Stinger said:


> I mean, and this is me asking a legit question here, but what does this mean as of now?
> 
> I mean, yes, they acknowledged the problem of the Librarian gimmick by making fun of the situation. But acknowledging a problem is no the same as fixing a problem. And in the same episode they did a skit with Peter Avalon doing the "Shh" shtick.
> 
> And maybe you can answer this for me, but I didn't think there was anything official about Marvez or Goldenboy. Last I knew Goldenboy, as of now at least, was just a one shot deal for Fyter Fest between AEW & CEO. So again, it might be a bit early to be praising them for that when Marvez could still be the 3rd guy going forward.
> 
> Just saying, yeah, they acknowledged problems, or at least one of them. But I wouldn't say anything positive or negative until something changes or doesn't change. And right now it's too early to judge if they will actually change anything.


I'm not trying to blow smoke up them, certainly. It's still more encouraging to see this than ignoring it outright. I think it's pretty much a given that they are at least keen on addressing those things. (In much the same vain as they did the Janela skits early on)


I don't think my giving them a complement for seemingly doing that as THAT much of an over-exaggeration...is it? :trips7


----------



## NXT Only

There’s really nothing wrong with this librarian thing. If this were Moxley or Omega doing it then okay but Bates and Avalon are fine. 

There’s going to be a segment of the fan base who hates everything. There’s dudes who don’t like Kenny or Moxley and what they’ve done so far. Dudes who don’t like Cody or Spears or MJF.


----------



## RKing85

The opening segment was outstanding. Being self aware is key for any business.

The librarian gimmick does suck and Leva Bates is not good enough to save a shitty gimmick.


----------



## NXT Only

RKing85 said:


> The opening segment was outstanding. Being self aware is key for any business.
> 
> The librarian gimmick does suck and Leva Bates is not good enough to save a shitty gimmick.


The thing is the crowd at least a portion of it seemed behind the gimmick with the chants they were doing.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## patpat

Well I guess it's the end for the librarian..
Peter avalon hates the gimmick ( even tho he plays it very well and it was good in this episode when he was doing his workout with books :lol) 
He said he hates it and took it just to get into the company. He crushed his books on the ground and left...
RIP 2019-2019


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Finally, that gimmick is done! Although, I will say Avalon drew some good heat at the preshow last weekend. I think he could be a valuable asset regardless.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I wonder if its done now

They might ‘force’ him to do it now - from a corporate point of view - as a way to push the joke. Because he’s going to ‘talk to creative’ - well... the bucks are creative in this case 

This is starting to have a little potential


----------



## NXT Only

Just realized the Marty Scurll will be joining soon along with PAC and potentially Punk.


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I wonder if its done now
> 
> They might ‘force’ him to do it now - from a corporate point of view - as a way to push the joke. Because he’s going to ‘talk to creative’ - well... the bucks are creative in this case
> 
> This is starting to have a little potential


They’re likely doing more with it. It was never a long term thing but I think they wanted to bring characters back. 

It reminds me of Right To Censor back in the day.


----------



## patpat

Nah I think this is coming to an end they are wrapping it. Watch the episode, avalon hates it and the bucks were already doubtful about it. The sonny kiss victory did seemed like the end of the thing tho , both librarian defeated. But after this episode it's a safe bet to say it's over or in the process of being dropped. 
However they can do something with avalon as a disgruntled and frustrated guy, he has the potential


----------



## ceeder

NXT Only said:


> Just realized the Marty Scurll will be joining soon along with PAC and potentially Punk.


What...?


----------



## x Rhodes

Didn't hear it all properly, but definitely heard 'drug free' at the end when Cody, Dustin and TYB are talking. Reference to Punk perhaps?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

ceeder said:


> What...?


Scurll is a member of the Elite and should be coming once he can. 

They already said PAC is coming and Punk is still a possibility. 

How was that hard to decipher.


----------



## imthegame19

NXT Only said:


> Scurll is a member of the Elite and should be coming once he can.
> 
> They already said PAC is coming and Punk is still a possibility.
> 
> How was that hard to decipher.


Pac already signed. They just decided not to use him. Because he and Dragongate don't want him to lose any matches while he's world champ. So AEW decided not to use him instead of having to give him a win or DQ every time he wrestles.



Punk possible but let's remember the guy is 40 and hasn't wrestled on 5 years. Don't be surprised if he says stubborn and be retired. It's not like he couldn't have gone to Japan, TNA or signed with AEW already. So I don't take it as a sure thing at all. If he does come it might be just for a few matches or shows at first. I don't see him signing actual multi year deal with AEW like Jericho and Moxley did. 


Another thing to keep in mind is AEW roster is pretty full. Unless they do another battle royal at All Out they are gonna have trouble getting people on the card. So while they could sign 1 or 2 guys more. For the most part their roster is set for a while. Unless they start releasing people for new talent. Other wise they will have bunch of wrestlers signed who aren't working like WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung

Source is meh but thought it was interesting says that Shawn Spears will get a manager

https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/exclusive-shawn-spears-get-manager


----------



## shandcraig

the question is down the road when they create heel face stables.Will they use the name the elite as a group and will it be heel or face.


----------



## 260825

*I don't know, at first the librarians were "wtf were they thinking" type thing. Are they serious?

But I think it's gotten over now as the thing you love to hate once they self-realisation of it came to light. When the New Day debuted it was lambasted & that turned itself around.

Not that I see it as anything but a heat magnet to rile the crowd.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That intro

The dead guy that doesn’t sell and his burnt up brother


----------



## Death Rider

"Staircase of death" Interesting


----------



## RiverFenix

Librarian gimmick used to slay Vince this week (or was that always the plan?). Who does the voices - it doesn't sound like the Bucks. 

Ref backstage tag bit is always good for a chuckle as a regular BTE bit. 

I still don't like Marko with JB and Luchasaurus. But they're using using him as kid-like, and the Boy and his Dinosaur seems to be in that direction as well. 

You could really hear the French-Canadian accent when the non-Evil Uno guy spoke. 

I thought Nakazawa was going to make an appeal for a 24/7 title - as a garbage pre-show title he could maybe win. 

Feel the Boing - wasn't it obvious why he changed it? 

Good "serious" promo from the Bucks - well with just enough humor to still be the Bucks.


----------



## Raye

Bucks/Lucha Bros ladder match made official. They're calling it Escalara De La Muertes which on google translates means Staircase of Death. Idk the language but is that what they normally call a ladder match or is it implying a more hardcore ladder match?

Also LOL I knew the that's good shit line was coming in the beginning.


----------



## RiverFenix

I assume "Escala de la Muerte" would be what the ladder match is called in Lucha. If it's not than I'd have expected weapons hanging but it's for the tags so the titles will have to be hanging.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Librarian gimmick used to slay Vince this week (or was that always the plan?). Who does the voices - it doesn't sound like the Bucks.
> 
> Ref backstage tag bit is always good for a chuckle as a regular BTE bit.
> 
> I still don't like Marko with JB and Luchasaurus. But they're using using him as kid-like, and the Boy and his Dinosaur seems to be in that direction as well.
> 
> You could really hear the French-Canadian accent when the non-Evil Uno guy spoke.
> 
> I thought Nakazawa was going to make an appeal for a 24/7 title - as a garbage pre-show title he could maybe win.
> 
> Feel the Boing - wasn't it obvious why he changed it?
> 
> Good "serious" promo from the Bucks - well with just enough humor to still be the Bucks.


This was always the joke with the Librarian

BTE about 2 months ago had a segment where Tony demands the Bucks and Cody create the Library character, as he loves the idea. They hate it, but he’s the boss so they sell the crap out of it

It has always been a commentary / joke about creative freedom vs. Corporate involvement


----------



## Mordecay

A pretty nothing episode of BTE tbh. Rick Knox the biggest heel for not letting us see the female locker room where Penelope Ford was in :vincefu


----------



## Corey

Anyone else find it totally crazy that Nick Jackson is only 30 years old? Think about how much he's already done in this business, all the classic matches he's had already, all the companies he's wrestled for, etc. Incredible.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I love the behind the scene stuff - can watch that all day

Cody helping with Matt's tie, them all looking like proud dads during Jungle Boy's photo shoot

Think they can transition BTE into that + BTE mailbag - the stories will go to TV


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Noticed Jericho dropped that "Inner Circle" phrase around during his Mailbag question...


----------



## Obfuscation

Floating thought: MJF or Sammy uses Brandon Cutler being at Nick Jackson's birthday against him in one of the next BTE episodes. Keep making it personal. :hmm:

Hoping that SCU bit leads to them vs A Boy and His Dinosaur soon.


----------



## NXT Only

Another Punk seed by Jericho. 

This is getting interesting.


----------



## patpat

NXT Only said:


> Another Punk seed by Jericho.
> 
> This is getting interesting.


I dont see it as a seed, I see it as them making clear they dont negotiate by text. Cody already said they disnt sent him an offer by text message. 
But using their biggest name Jericho to make it clear that it's not their method, is something they felt they had to do. What y2j said is true, tony khan actually sent him a private jet so he could be at all in and negotiate with him. 
Punk was full of bullshit and did some significant damage to their brand,/mediatic image. They have to wash this up.


----------



## Corey

Got a long one today.


----------



## V-Trigger

Missed this type of episode. Good memories.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a VERY good episode

I love the backstage stuff


----------



## TD Stinger

It was nice to see an episode focus on the core guys for once as opposed to the constant skits. And the skits are important as they've gotten so many guys over, but it was nice to deviate from that for a week.

Not an episode that will make you laugh a lot like usual, but just a nice experience following these guys around during their careers.

The ending has me really interested to see what cities they go to next.


----------



## RiverFenix

What city rhymes with Kelly?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

.... new delhi

Whahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What city rhymes with Kelly?


Raleigh? Philly? :hmmm


Definitely one of their better episodes in a while. Bucks looking for Kenny's room and almost going into the wrong room, Nick taking forever ordering food and them trying the Mexican candy were all great moments.


----------



## Corey

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What city rhymes with Kelly?


Yeah I came up with nothing. 

There's a Cary and a Raleigh in North Carolina but that seems like a big stretch. :lol


----------



## NXT Only

patpat said:


> I dont see it as a seed, I see it as them making clear they dont negotiate by text. Cody already said they disnt sent him an offer by text message.
> But using their biggest name Jericho to make it clear that it's not their method, is something they felt they had to do. What y2j said is true, tony khan actually sent him a private jet so he could be at all in and negotiate with him.
> Punk was full of bullshit and did some significant damage to their brand,/mediatic image. They have to wash this up.


Or it’s a seed.


----------



## Donnie

Throwback episode was wonderful. Only thing missing was Matt looking at people when he gives them his autograph


----------



## Obfuscation

Kenny Omega spending most of this video only in short shorts is iconic.


----------



## RiverFenix

Fuck Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Aedubya

Poorest one for a long time


----------



## RiverFenix

Is the guy going out of his way to lean out of the Nakazawa vid, but then just so happens to lean in for a second - anybody? I'm desperate for an Easter egg out of that 17 minutes.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

LOL the salt

Orange Cassidy is going to be fun in AEW as long as they play to his strengths and don't expose him too much. Private Party got put over really well here too and I'd love for them to pull an upset and eliminate the Bucks in the 1st round. It's something you can make a callback to down the road.


----------



## patpat

right? private party eliminating the young bucks would be a real shocking factor and would make them instant mega stars. that would be huge


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Bucks are always going to be over. They don't need the tag titles or this win. Private Party going over would do *so* much for them if they want to establish stars right out of the gate. They are already starting to gain traction. Again, you can revisit this when PP/Bucks have a full blown feud for the titles down the road.


----------



## Obfuscation

Freshly god damn Squeezed. :mark:

It's funny too when people don't know he can work his ass off just because of this gimmick. Imagine thinking wrestling was ONE DIMENSIONAL :monkey


----------



## Erik.

Two ways they can go about it.

Private Party lose a close battle and it really helps get them over as a potential top team of the future or they pick up a surprise win by an over confidence Young Bucks. 

I think the second choice would be the smartest.


----------



## ThunderJet88

MJF said:


> Two ways they can go about it.
> 
> Private Party lose a close battle and it really helps get them over as a potential top team of the future or they pick up a surprise win by an over confidence Young Bucks.
> 
> I think the second choice would be the smartest.


It all depends on how your best friend Cody wants to book them.


----------



## rbl85

ThunderJet88 said:


> It all depends on how your best friend Cody wants to book them.


It's not Cody who make the booking


----------



## RiverFenix

Private Party gain in the eyes of the AEW fan just by hanging with the Bucks much like Cody vs Allin. But Bucks would win late rather than draw. 

This match likely spoiled AAA title match at AO to boot, because I can't see AAA title holders allowed in the tournament unless they'd win it too so Bucks holding AAA titles again would mean they win the whole shebang here which spoils the drama. This means Penta/Fenix are not in the tournament either. 

So with Penta/Fenix not in the tournament, you need the Bucks for star/draw power - especially considering the likelihood of the tourney finalists main eventing the November PPV.


----------



## Vic

Aren’t Lucha Bros signed exclusive to AEW now hence them dropping the belts?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## RiverFenix

Couldn't care less about Cutler or Guevara right now. Total filler episode outside announcing next two television locations.


----------



## Erik.

Pittsburgh and West Virginia it is then.

Solid choices.

I believe the Pittsburgh venue holds like 10k?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

MJF said:


> Pittsburgh and West Virginia it is then.
> 
> Solid choices.
> 
> I believe the Pittsburgh venue holds like 10k?


Wikipedia says 12,500, but production kills like 2000 seats or so, so 10k sounds pretty accurate. 

West Virginia one holds 13,000 for wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Couldn't care less about Cutler or Guevara right now. Total filler episode outside announcing next two television locations.


I chuckled at the Cutler / Sammy stuff

Sammy’s a right dick


----------



## LongPig666

MoxleyMoxx said:


>












:laugh::laugh:


----------



## NascarStan

Was not expecting them to go to West Virginia, is this area hot for wrestling or is this going to be their test on how they do in non wrestling hotbeds?


----------



## sim8

AverageJoe9 said:


> Was not expecting them to go to West Virginia, is this area hot for wrestling or is this going to be their test on how they do in non wrestling hotbeds?


Cody said they are using stats from their previous 3 shows to see which cities have the most viewers. May be a hot area for AEW


----------



## Obfuscation

Cody's West Virginia song feeling like something from an Adult Swim show. I approve.

Also, he can join Dwight & Andy in their break room jam session.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:tysonlol Orange Cassidy is going to be a modern-day Weekend at Bernie's meme and I am here for it. Geeks are going to get BTFO when this gets hugely over.

Decent episode. Guevara comes off as suck a millenial dick with Cutler. If that is his character going forward, I'm fine with it. Should be fun.

Cody should never sing again. That was :trash

Pittsburgh and West Virginia are interesting places for the next live shows. I expect another sellout but who knows at this point with AEW.


----------



## Bosnian21

If they’re running West Virginia I definitely expect them to come to Sacramento now.


----------



## rbl85

The new video is great, loved it and probably one of the best they did.


----------



## RiverFenix

I guess "Wrestlers on the Road ordering room service" is the Bucks angle on "Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee"


----------



## Aedubya

Nice, enjoyed that - although the sound is awful

Looking forward to the Darby Allin one


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

If they made this into a series with a different guest each time I wouldn't mind that at all as this was pretty good.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Bosnian21 said:


> If they’re running West Virginia I definitely expect them to come to Sacramento now.


They can definitely sell out Golden 1 Center here. If they come here, I will definitely be buying a ticket.


----------



## Bosnian21

WINNING said:


> They can definitely sell out Golden 1 Center here. If they come here, I will definitely be buying a ticket.


Yeah i’ve seen some people recently with Bullet Club shirts and then some people on twitter supporting AEW. I feel like they have a good fanbase here.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Erik.

"Did you win? I know I did. First try, got the shirt to prove it."


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a fire episode

Kenny promo
Match announcement
Jericho promo

All so good!

Hype!


----------



## NascarStan

Kenny spitting fire in that promo was awesome and I live how he called Mox out on going 5-4 in the g1 and running all these shows before their match.

SCU vs Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy/Mako Stunt will be a fun buy in match.

AEW going to Charlotte is a good old school wrestling town which should sell out


----------



## Erik.

AverageJoe9 said:


> Kenny spitting fire in that promo was awesome and I live how he called Mox out on going 5-4 in the g1 and running all these shows before their match.
> 
> SCU vs Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy/Mako Stunt will be a fun buy in match.
> 
> AEW going to Charlotte is a good old school wrestling town which should sell out


It's not a buy-in match.

It really should be though. Private Party deserve a main card spot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Most likely a ‘come-down’ match in the middle of the card.

Its a shit spot, but somebody has to do it - sometimes better for a bit of comedy there or silly highspots

Or, its an opener?


----------



## TD Stinger

After seeing that Kenny promo, I cannot wait for Mox to hop the rail at one of these shows, maybe on the debut episode on TNT, and punch Kenny in the face.

And it will be glorious.


----------



## ceeder

As good as SCU are, there’s no reason to have that match on the main card. 

Private Party vs. Angelico/Evans will be a more serious match and they’re supposed to be pushing PP.

I really wish they would have kept the stupid shit on the buy-in. Call me a Cult of Corny idiot or whatever, but Marko Stunt and the Jungle Boy garbage immediately brings the quality of this show down.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jungle boy garbage?!!

My good sir, you can give flack to Stunt and OC all you want

But a Boy and his Dino is where the line is drawn >:-|


----------



## ceeder

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Jungle boy garbage?!!
> 
> My good sir, you can give flack to Stunt and OC all you want
> 
> But a Boy and his Dino is where the line is drawn >:-|


It’s a comedy act. 

That’s ok, it has a spot somewhere on the weekly show and on the Buy-In, but this shouldn’t be taking up time on a big card. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## V-Trigger

Jungle Boy isn't a comedy act. What shows have you watched?.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jungle Boy is one of the pushed stars - he was at the tv guide photo shoot. I actually think they're planning on breaking him away from Luchasaurus and Marko will be the "boy" in A Boy and his Dinosaur because they have bigger plans for him. 

Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus is a weird kayfabe dynamic in that they're gimmick is knowingly playing characters or something. It's a meta gimmick of being self aware in their gimmicks. 

Jack is so young though he can get away with playing the role for the time being - but it's too limiting to move up the card with. 
Interesting they called it a trios match and not a six man tag.


----------



## V-Trigger

The voice at 10:50 sounds like Edge to me. Anyone?


----------



## TD Stinger

So I guess that cameo would at least imply there's a possibility of Johnny Elite coming in.

I'm just going to say, if he's coming in, pair him with Jack Evans, get Taya, get PJ Black, and reform the World Wide Underground in AEW.

Easily the best run of Johnny's career.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> So I guess that cameo would at least imply there's a possibility of Johnny Elite coming in.
> 
> I'm just going to say, if he's coming in, pair him with Jack Evans, get Taya, get PJ Black, and reform the World Wide Underground in AEW.
> 
> Easily the best run of Johnny's career.


To be fair, Johnny has been in quite a few BTE episodes, much like Joey Ryan and he hasn't signed - he's just good friends and it fuels speculation.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> So I guess that cameo would at least imply there's a possibility of Johnny Elite coming in.
> 
> I'm just going to say, if he's coming in, pair him with Jack Evans, get Taya, get PJ Black, and reform the World Wide Underground in AEW.
> 
> Easily the best run of Johnny's career.


Black is signed with ROH is he not? Probably just use Angelico in his place.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Black is signed with ROH is he not? Probably just use Angelico in his place.


He is, but no one is really signed to ROH long term.


----------



## imthegame19

We will probably see Johnny Morrison/Impact show up at ALL Out or first tv show. He's free agent and close enough with Bucks to do this video. So I'd be surprised if he doesn't shown up soon. Especially since he's good upper card depth the company could use.


----------



## RiverFenix

^And he has over a million twitter followers.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Didn't Johnny (Insert surname here) have some surgery or was slated to have surgery recently?


----------



## imthegame19

FaceTime Heel said:


> Didn't Johnny (Insert surname here) have some surgery or was slated to have surgery recently?


He looked healthy in this video


----------



## Donnie

"how did that tournament go in japan? did you win? i know that i did ,first try and i got the shirt to prove it" :banderas

Omega's promo game has gone from 0 to 60 REALLY fucking quickly. Brother is hitting all the right notes, and he's killing it. A blood feud between him and Mox :vince$ 

Jericho's promo was :rusevyes The legend stuff worked perfectly with him talking about how he knows if he loses to Hangy, his career will be done. LOVED the line about how he doesn't want his family there just in case he loses. Really sells the entire deal. These the type of promos he should be cutting, not ones with shitty lines while dressed like a fucking asshole. 

99% sure Hangy is turning heel on Saturday (Sunday my time) Between the JR sitdown, and the Bucks talking the main event spot over him, he's going to do some COWBOY SHIT and fuck them up

I really can't call if Punker is showing up or not. Feels like he's not coming, but in this game you never know


----------



## Obfuscation

Morrison in the video certainly was cool to see. Not gonna assume anything, as he's friends with the Bucks & lives in California with so many, but hey...options are there.

Six man tag being made is awesome. The way they went about it, CD being tormented by the dinosaurs. :cozy

Omega is so good at being a raw jerk. It's just like the Tanahashi scenario again.


----------



## zkorejo

Amazing promo by Omega... now that's the Omega I want more of. He should be a top heel of the company.


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> Jericho's promo was :rusevyes The legend stuff worked perfectly with him talking about how he knows if he loses to Hangy, his career will be done. LOVED the line about how he doesn't want his family there just in case he loses. Really sells the entire deal. These the type of promos he should be cutting, not ones with shitty lines while dressed like a fucking asshole.
> 
> 99% sure Hangy is turning heel on Saturday (Sunday my time) Between the JR sitdown, and the Bucks talking the main event spot over him, he's going to do some COWBOY SHIT and fuck them up
> 
> I really can't call if Punker is showing up or not. Feels like he's not coming, but in this game you never know


Wow, Donnie just praised something "Cool Dad" just did. And if you look out your window now, you'll see pigs flying.

And I guess now that you predicted Hangman is turning heel, it for sure won't happen.

:troll

But seriously, between asking the Bucks to be at ringside with him and the way he looked at JR at the end of that video....I mean how do you not get flashbacks to the Austin/Rock sit down before WM X7. I don't know how they really spin a heel turn for him right now, but it's another wrinkle to the match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Been a long time, Kenny. 

I've missed ya, bud.


----------



## Chrome

That Omega promo. :tucky

Jericho's promo was great too.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kenny would be heel in any match vs Moxley given Mox is the bigger name to casuals and lapsed fans when AEW goes to television so it made sense they made this switch with the All Out match (in front of hardcore AEW fans) now being moved to post television show launch.


----------



## DA

Omega :banderas


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Lol. I've said the entire time. Kenny is an asshole. He's a heel. That's what he needed. That's _all_ he needed


----------



## Chan Hung

It looks like some interesting things are going on Omega with a Heelish promo..Maybe Oct 2 he let's loose...Plus Hamgman kinda being edgy and subliminally heelish....Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The only natural babyfaces personality wise on the roster is funnily enough Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus

Everybody else has natural heelish personalities

Oh, and Yuka


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The only natural babyfaces personality wise on the roster is funnily enough Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus
> 
> Everybody else has natural heelish personalities
> 
> Oh, and Yuka


Good.

It's better when a wrestlers affiliation is dependent on the feud. Cody for example was being a bit of a dick in the build with Dustin, but now he's the face in the fued with Spears. And he has MJF, a heel, in his corner etc

Wrestling in general works better that way. It feels... Real. And not contrived. Just let emotions and stories run their natural course.


----------



## patpat

MJF said:


> Good.
> 
> It's better when a wrestlers affiliation is dependent on the feud. Cody for example was being a bit of a dick in the build with Dustin, but now he's the face in the fued with Spears. And he has MJF, a heel, in his corner etc
> 
> Wrestling in general works better that way. It feels... Real. And not contrived. Just let emotions and stories run their natural course.


exactly! the whole heel/face BS is getting into meme territory, these last years the most successful stories are those where the lines between good and bad guys are blurred, there Is a reason to it. 
as long as the characters are interesting it's great. Cody ,omega ,moxley don't have to be heel or face, they can just be themselves. 
meltzer said it best everyone is a good guy and everyone is a bad guy depending on the situation, trying to fit them into boxes just limit them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oh, I 100% agree

We’re all some degrees of ‘good’ and ‘bad’

Wrestling should reflect that - we all hate dumb, vanilla babyfaces


----------



## Obfuscation

There's a difference between embracing greyness for a feud, and outright denying heels & faces, though. The latter is where I 100% disagree and do not support.

Puro will always be at the tops of this, and that probably won't change. Seemingly endless narratives built out from the wrestlers & their stories all from scratch. The way American wrestling is often structured, it's trying to acquire a similar destination with a completely different road. That gets messy.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

I like the way you spun that. You don’t need good guys and bad guys. You need humans. There is no such thing as a 100% good guy especially one who get paid to beat up another human being.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I like the way you spun that. You don’t need good guys and bad guys. You need humans. There is no such thing as a 100% good guy especially one who get paid to beat up another human being.


No man is ever truly good, no man is ever truly E-VIL!!!! lol.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## CdnDestroyer#8

I'm enjoyng them as well


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Raye

Hunter Horse Helmsley LUL


----------



## patpat

the horse's name :lol :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That Adam Page heel turn is definitely coming if that final clip with the Bucks is to go by anything.


----------



## Raye

Jericho looks so good in a suit with the AEW world title (posted on IG). I really wish he would wear that on the show, I hate the jacket/scarf/hat look so much.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

WINNING said:


> That Adam Page heel turn is definitely coming if that final clip with the Bucks is to go by anything.


I’m starting to wonder if its a heel turn, or more a breakaway from the Elite

Like ‘ going it alone’ ‘lone gunman ‘ cowboy shit’ attitude.

So that when he does get pushed to the moon, the narrative is not ‘he’s just one of the elite’


----------



## DGenerationMC

WINNING said:


> That Adam Page heel turn is definitely coming if that final clip with the Bucks is to go by anything.


I wonder if it'll be a very, very slow burn. I can see him turning to become champion once Kenny finishes his redemption arc and wins the title. 

Heel Hangman for Champ in 2021?


----------



## Obfuscation

The Page & Sabian part was easily the highlight here.

Very satisfying.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think the Hangman stuff was vague enough to go in any direction right now.

We know the Bucks said no to being his corner guys at All Out, with good reason actually. And we can see how frustrated he was at the end of this episode.

You could interpret that as frustration towards the Bucks, or just general frustration because he lost.

I'll be interested to see what happens when he faces PAC. Because if he loses again, he might snap.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

DGenerationMC said:


> I wonder if it'll be a very, very slow burn. I can see him turning to become champion once Kenny finishes his redemption arc and wins the title.
> 
> Heel Hangman for Champ in 2021?


I could very well see that happening. When all the Elite members fail to win the title in Page and Cody and Kenny, the man Jericho had to beat to qualify where he eventually became AEW World Champion, is the one to dethrone Jericho. That would have to create seething anger and spitefulness in Page that would give him enough motivation and incentive to turn on Omega and ELITE while going after the title doing "Cowboy Shit".

I'm all for it. By then, Page should be more polished for the role of becoming a World title contender.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

What am I missing with the interaction between Kip and Hangman. Was there a shot at WWE other than the horses name that went over my head?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> What am I missing with the interaction between Kip and Hangman. Was there a shot at WWE other than the horses name that went over my head?


Nah - except Hunter Horse Helmsley of course

It was a shot at fans complaining about Hangman and Sabian having a 19 min match - instead of Page squashing him at FFTF


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## NXT Only

Kenny is gone. This is going to be turn him into the Sting of AEW. 

He’ll lose to Moxley and then fall into a downward spiral and we’re gonna get a very dark Omega, hopefully heel-ish. 

Cannot wait


----------



## RiverFenix

Did they really called Cutler a "fruit"?


----------



## Raye

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Did they really called Cutler a "fruit"?


Please don't say that offends you or you think it's homophobic lol

I can't wait for the Kenny character arc development. At first I was kind of confused in which direction he was heading, but this is going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## RKing85

talk about a nothing episode.


----------



## Tilon

Kenny's losing it, and he's dyed his hair gray and black again.

Here we go!


----------



## TD Stinger

Ah yes, the ever growing mystery and phenomenon that is Kenny's hair. I am here to see what Emo Kenny has to offer.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Are we not going to talk about the fact that Nick was wearing a Marty Elite Villain t-shirt?


----------



## Donnie

Martin is coming, and my life got a little worse :mj2


----------



## Death Rider

Donnie said:


> Martin is coming, and my life got a little worse <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />


Yes but hopefully so is Rusev with a moustache :rusevcrush


----------



## Donnie

Death Rider said:


> Yes but hopefully so is Rusev with a moustache :rusevcrush


Handsome Rusev vs Darby :done 

FUCK MARTIN


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I've only watched Marty on BTE so that's all I know.


----------



## Aedubya

That was a very poor episode


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> Handsome Rusev vs Darby :done
> 
> FUCK MARTIN


Just wait until MARTIN comes in and goes over Allin, Janela, and Havoc.

Or maybe he goes to NXT and the Ghost of Adam Cole tries to get revenge (and don't lie to me and say you won't watch).

Either way, you lose.

:troll


----------



## Raye

What's with the Marty hate?


----------



## looper007

Raye said:


> What's with the Marty hate?


I can see he's definitely a love him or hate him type wrestler, some matches he clearly phones it in and in others he's fantastic. His character rubs some up the wrong way. He's no Ospreay, but he's a good talent who be a solider upper card to main eventer. He's a charismatic guy though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Talking about Marty - please tell me he holds the rights to his theme music!

Ps> i am in the ‘love him’ category - that Tokyo dome entrance dressed in white :lenny


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

looper007 said:


> I can see he's definitely a love him or hate him type wrestler, some matches he clearly phones it in and in others he's fantastic. His character rubs some up the wrong way. He's no Ospreay, but he's a good talent who be a solider upper card to main eventer. He's a charismatic guy though.


So ... you’re saying he’s a good hand???


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Marty Scurll will be one of AEWs biggest personalities if handled correctly


----------



## Mordecay

Reggie Dunlop said:


> So ... you’re saying he’s a good hand???


Nah, usually good hands are not charismatic, for better of for worse if there is something Marty is it is charismatic


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I like Marty more on BTE than I do as an actual wrestler. His matches don't do much for me. But he's entertaining on BTE.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Marty Scurll will be one of AEWs biggest personalities if handled correctly




Just keep him away from the young girls......**Allegedly**


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I forgot to mention how much I loved Kenny's promo and how important it is that they give that character a ton of screen time. Major Joker vibes, manic and delusional energy. Ironically he seems to be inspired by the pre-WWE Jon Moxley gimmick

The stuff he's doing right now is a little underrated


----------



## Tilon

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I forgot to mention how much I loved Kenny's promo and how important it is that they give that character a ton of screen time. Major Joker vibes, manic and delusional energy. Ironically he seems to be inspired by the pre-WWE Jon Moxley gimmick
> 
> The stuff he's doing right now is a little underrated


Kenny's a creative guy and with this unique opportunity he's definitely going to try something new. It's going to be great.

And could you uh, make that sig of yours a little smaller? It's 10 times the size of your actual post.


----------



## Master Bate

After that vid. Luchasaurus continues to win me over.


----------



## Tilon

Best Friends!! said:


> After that vid. Luchasaurus continues to win me over.


In his promos he's going to be this well refined guy. It's a great contrast to his prowess as a wrestler. Unique as Hell.

He's gold.


----------



## Master Bate

Tilon said:


> In his promos he's going to be this well refined guy. It's a great contrast to his prowess as a wrestler. Unique as Hell.
> 
> He's gold.


Honestly he should be, he's been around for 83 million years. He should be pretty intelligent.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kenny losing his shit and i’m there for it

Also happy about Cutler v MJF - good little feature match


----------



## AEWMoxley

Absolutely cringy stuff from Omega there. I wonder how many viewers they will be leaving on the table by wasting their biggest draw in this feud for the first month of TV.


----------



## sim8

AEWMoxley said:


> Absolutely cringy stuff from Omega there. I wonder how many viewers they will be leaving on the table by wasting their biggest draw in this feud for the first month of TV.


I like it. We all love Kenny because of years of fantastic matches. The casuals don't know shit about him. Let AEW build him up for the casuals. If at the end of this, Kenny is not a bonafide main eventer for AEW then we can talk about how awful this all was. Also their biggest draw is Chris Jericho


----------



## patpat

of course it's going to have a different tone on bte! it's BTE, we have seen him tell the same story in two episodes of Road to with two promos and both times It was serious gritty and serious......


however the people expecting some crazy psychopathic character out of this storyline are going to be veeeryyyyy disappointed because at the end of this you are going to get a Tanahashi-like Kenny Omega. but doing this little angle is the perfect way to have him reach his epitome without burning the audience out when it comes to him winning, he might suffer from the Cena syndrome. 
what this tells me is that omega is going to go on a gigantic winning streak and is going to get some Cena-tier booking but they want to put him back first so it feels more authentic instead of burying the roster. 
the current story is literally "John Cena after he lost to the rock", the same desperation, the same depression , the same "I told my fans I was going to do it and I failed" the same "golden boy fails" the same redemption story and omega clearly gives the tone by saying in this episode he is going to bounce-back. 

with Matt and nick betraying him slowly I expect also coy turning on him, and you will have the babyface, depressed, abandoned by everyone who will have to fight his way back to the top with nothing but one thing , the support of "each and everyone of you" which he literals hinted in this promo by thanking fans for always backing him. I am not expecting the cleaner out of this, nor some crazy heel omega, just a good well done and basic redemption story to introduce him as the ace to their mainstream audience. actually I think he kinda spoiled his whole fukcing character arc in that before the bell documentary on itv :lol because if you listen to it.....and add the fact that he cut his "I was the chosen one" promo right after double or nothing, his character arc is as clear as water! but what we forget is that a casual and mainstream audience insu into dissecting everything and just eat up the story. so its classic and basic but its going to work


----------



## AEWMoxley

sim8 said:


> I like it. We all love Kenny because of years of fantastic matches. The casuals don't know shit about him. Let AEW build him up for the casuals. If at the end of this, Kenny is not a bonafide main eventer for AEW then we can talk about how awful this all was. Also their biggest draw is Chris Jericho


Who's "we?" I didn't see any of Omega's work until May at DON. I was withholding judgement because I wanted to see more of his promos and character work. I find it all very cringy. Not his character so much, but his execution of it. He's a bad actor and just doesn't have it when it comes to promos. He's never going to have a big casual following.

As far as the biggest draw, we'll see what happens when their TV show starts, but so far, Moxley has been their biggest draw. Jericho has been a close second.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> *Who's "we?"* I didn't see any of Omega's work until May at DON. I was withholding judgement because I wanted to see more of his promos and character work. I find it all very cringy. Not his character so much, but his execution of it. He's a bad actor and just doesn't have it when it comes to promos. He's never going to have a big casual following.
> 
> As far as the biggest draw, we'll see what happens when their TV show starts, but so far, Moxley has been their biggest draw. Jericho has been a close second.


Say the guy who speak like he knows everything.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Kenny stuff was kind of interesting, though I am intrigued to see how it works in a TV environment.

I liked the actual serious conversation SCU had about who will be in the tournament, hard to imagine it won't be Kazarian & Sky.


----------



## Tilon

TD Stinger said:


> The Kenny stuff was kind of interesting, though I am intrigued to see how it works in a TV environment.


The fans that go to the shows are the most likely ones to be following stuff like BTE. Sure it won't be watched by many casuals but it primes the LIVE crowd, which makes it pretty brilliant. Active crowds are vital for a promotion.

If they continue it, it'll continue that same role, throwing content out to the fans who want that extra and come to the shows. Being able to prime them like this is really good shit.

With how terrible WWE crowds can be, I was impressed with how awesome the All Out crowd was. I never heard one CM Punk chant, at a Chicago event where he was rumored to possibly be there. Great crowd.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tilon said:


> The fans that go to the shows are the most likely ones to be following stuff like BTE. Sure it won't be watched by many casuals but it primes the LIVE crowd, which makes it pretty brilliant. Active crowds are vital for a promotion.
> 
> If they continue it, it'll continue that same role, throwing content out to the fans who want that extra and come to the shows. Being able to prime them like this is really good shit.
> 
> With how terrible WWE crowds can be, I was impressed with how awesome the All Out crowd was. I never heard one CM Punk chant, at a Chicago event where he was rumored to possibly be there. Great crowd.


Not saying they won't know what's going on, but I'm just curious to see how "Broken" Kenny talks and acts in front of a live crowd and if it translates well.

Their hardest period is coming up. Not for the 1st few shows, but after that. In the weeks and months that follow, it won't be a case of a show every month. And we'll start to see what works and what doesn't more consistently.


----------



## shandcraig

I have already been to a AEW show but dont have interest in bte. Jist doesn't do it for me yet i enjoy the on screen wrestler's


----------



## sim8

AEWMoxley said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. We all love Kenny because of years of fantastic matches. The casuals don't know shit about him. Let AEW build him up for the casuals. If at the end of this, Kenny is not a bonafide main eventer for AEW then we can talk about how awful this all was. Also their biggest draw is Chris Jericho
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we?" I didn't see any of Omega's work until May at DON. I was withholding judgement because I wanted to see more of his promos and character work. I find it all very cringy. Not his character so much, but his execution of it. He's a bad actor and just doesn't have it when it comes to promos. He's never going to have a big casual following.
> 
> As far as the biggest draw, we'll see what happens when their TV show starts, but so far, Moxley has been their biggest draw. Jericho has been a close second.
Click to expand...

We as in the fans who have followed Kenny Omegas career from before AEW.

I completely understand what you mean when you say he comes across as cringey, even though i would say thats the wrong word. Hes unorthodox in how he moves and talks. But it's what helps to make him stand out. Part of the problem is a lot of people (myself included) fawn over this man so it is easy for a new fan to come in and think this is it, especially when his story being told is he can't get the job done in AEW. Give it time. Kenny Omega is going to be the biggest thing in AEW this time next year in my opinion.


I would still argue Jericho is the bigger draw. Moxley is a huge name in the wrestling world whereas Jericho is a much bigger household name since the 90s. He has a big following in wrestling and music. Moxley may be a bigger draw for wrestling fans but Jericho has the name value.


----------



## patpat

uho I don't think broken omega will be a thing, in fact you can see that the story is being told differently on bte and on their main shows. 
in their more official work, it's just presented as a quite basic redemption arc and I would even go as far as saying it's ripping off Cena' vs rock a lot. it kinda put me down a bit if you ask me.......


----------



## LongPig666

"As a matter of fact Tony 'I'm old as shit' Schiavone"........"you be good, ok tubby"...."AND DON'T CALL CODY".

MJF is salt of the earth.

Kenny really good, strung out and emotional. Looking forward to where this is heading.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

patpat said:


> uho I don't think broken omega will be a thing, in fact you can see that the story is being told differently on bte and on their main shows.
> in their more official work, it's just presented as a quite basic redemption arc and I would even go as far as saying it's ripping off Cena' vs rock a lot. it kinda put me down a bit if you ask me.......


I mean considering they didn't start with this "Broken" Kenny angle until after he lost to Pac and haven't had any main show to show it on. This is probably the angle they are going. So far the only 2 episodes on the Road to TNT have been a AO recap and the other is all about the Cody v Sammy match. Until they have a tv show to set angles in, BTE will probably be used to set up storylines. 

Who cares about Rock/Cena, that shit was 7 years ago in a different company with different wrestlers.


----------



## patpat

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I mean considering they didn't start with this "Broken" Kenny angle until after he lost to Pac and haven't had any main show to show it on. This is probably the angle they are going. So far the only 2 episodes on the Road to TNT have been a AO recap and the other is all about the Cody v Sammy match. Until they have a tv show to set angles in, BTE will probably be used to set up storylines.
> 
> Who cares about Rock/Cena, that shit was 7 years ago in a different company with different wrestlers.


 Nah Kenny's character in BTE is different from the one you would see on their road-to or their PPVs, 
I mean he already cut three promos about his redemption, one on the itv documentary,and two on "the road to" shows and none of them even fit the tone the BTE one , it doesn't feel like a logic continuation.
he will just look "out of it" like he did at all out I think. 
and going back and rewatching the stuffs its like almost identical to Cena's story after he lost to the rock. ( not saying its bad but it just disappointed me a bit). actually in the BTE skit he mention the fans support being massive and meanwhile they are hinting at the bucks stabbing him....I think I know where this is going..and its a quite classic road unk3


----------



## The Masked Avenger

patpat said:


> Nah Kenny's character in BTE is different from the one you would see on their road-to or their PPVs,
> I mean he already cut three promos about his redemption, one on the itv documentary,and two on "the road to" shows and none of them even fit the tone the BTE one , it doesn't feel like a logic continuation.
> he will just look "out of it" like he did at all out I think.
> and going back and rewatching the stuffs its like almost identical to Cena's story after he lost to the rock. ( not saying its bad but it just disappointed me a bit). actually in the BTE skit he mention the fans support being massive and meanwhile they are hinting at the bucks stabbing him....I think I know where this is going..and its a quite classic road unk3


All of those promos were prior to All Out though. He was overconfident at the beginning of the match and then got his shit rocked and ended up losing. After that were the last 2 episode of BTE where Kenny is spiraling. 

TBH I've never seen the Rock/Cena matches because I was not watching at the time. So there is no correlation to me.


----------



## patpat

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> All of those promos were prior to All Out though. He was overconfident at the beginning of the match and then got his shit rocked and ended up losing. After that were the last 2 episode of BTE where Kenny is spiraling.
> 
> TBH I've never seen the Rock/Cena matches because I was not watching at the time. So there is no correlation to me.


oh i understand why you don't see the correlation, you don't even need to see the match just watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtdnW2cix-o
you might even laugh , but to give them credit, they are going all out with the losing streak part and the depression part. they half assed it with Cena and he was still on top in a way. 
I don't think he was confident against pac, in fact I don't think he was ever confident after jericho beat him. heck it even goes before that, since ever since before DON he did promos talking about how he needs to pick up the pace because he feels he is losing it....
Again I am not shitting on them, just saying I think its going to be way more classic than I expected which is a bit disappointing to me...


----------



## LongPig666

patpat said:


> Nah Kenny's character in BTE is different from the one you would see on their road-to or their PPVs,


The "Road to" and ITV stuff weren't post PAC. So the BTE series is entirely coherent.


----------



## patpat

LongPig666 said:


> The "Road to" and ITV stuff weren't post PAC. So the BTE series is entirely coherent.


I know right, read again I am talking about the tone and overall feel about it. 
but again maybe you guys are right and we are heading into a more crazy-like direction, but with the stuffs he did before, the part withe bucks and the part about the fans.....I just think it's going to be classic, I might be wrong.


----------



## Tilon

patpat said:


> in their more official work, it's just presented as a quite basic redemption arc and I would even go as far as saying it's ripping off Cena' vs rock a lot. it kinda put me down a bit if you ask me.......


But the arc hasn't even really started yet.


----------



## patpat

Tilon said:


> But the arc hasn't even really started yet.


it's just my opinion but I actually think we are half way through it. he lost against jericho, is on a losing streak in big ppv ( will certainly lose the tag match on their first tv and against moxley) and after the pac defeat they are already doing the depression/meltdown part.....
my guess is that they won't take too much risk because omega is still one of their biggest draw and presenting him on tv as a "looser" for too long is going to definitely hurt his stock to an unimaginable extent. so my idea is that they will mostly do the "rising back" on tv so they can still present him as a kickass and use his past loss as a background for the story. I think it's the safest way to have him do the chase but not after a certain time. 
basically he will start tv ( out of the main event scene) and climb back. but again I don't know however from my understanding of his promos and how the events ar unfolding we are pretty advanced in the story. the bucks stabbing him is already being setup and I won't even be surprised if they turn on him in a shocking way on that main event in the first show. ( however it's just my view of things I can definitely be wrong).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think the Hangman and Kenny stuff is to break them away from BTE basically.

Go in their own directions.

Cody is almost never in there anymore

Kenny is gonna go looney for a bit, for sure - this does not feel like ‘redemption arc 101’ IMO


----------



## patpat

i do think he will go looney tuney for a bit but after a second thought I don't think his whole character is going to go that way...I don't see him becoming some crazy psycho at the end of all of this or even in short-term but a more classical and composed Ace. 
I just feel from the way it's done so far that his rebellious, crazy-shit phase is over ( which is what pissed me off a bit) but who knows, he might even comeback with a better character than that and make it work totally and not just end up as "top boring face 101" like tanahashi became...


----------



## Dickhead1990

I continue to love MJF with every episode he's on. He made my gf and I crack up with the "little bit of the dad-bod" line, as she keeps commenting that Jericho has a dad-bod all of the time lol.


----------



## Tilon

Kenny just can't start out as a face. He's not fully over in America, and his goofy persona works a lot better initially as a heel. He makes a good face once people like him, but in NJPW he was established by his heel work.










He's just flat out best as a bad guy. Hell, I had never seen the match that pic is from until last night, and it was funny as Hell seeing the camera cut away from his champ opponent preparing to him sneering in the corner.

The world needs the Cleaner back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just as an interesting note - might mean nothing

But in the international indie shows he just did, the intro’d him as ‘the cleaner’

Might just have been announcement guy - but who knows


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kenny Omega murdering fools left and right



Full psycho, told you guys - not a 101 redemption storyline


----------



## V-Trigger

He just teared a new one to the people that got worked by this :lol


----------



## rbl85

I'm dead XD

"Donovan Dickhead" XD


----------



## patpat

Kenny is going to potray a psychotic rockstar?.....




HELL YES :lol 
He looks actually great with sunglasses, makes him look cooler automatically 
And he is still working the fools, he got his exposure and he moves on lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They’ll be chanting Donovan Dickhead this week on tv - Kenny be fucking with live tv now


----------



## Tilon

V-Trigger said:


> He just teared a new one to the people that got worked by this :lol


----------



## V-Trigger

This is how I imagine the usual suspects on the AEW General Discussion :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

V-Trigger said:


> This is how I imagine the usual suspects on the AEW General Discussion :lol


There’s so many memes from this one promo.

They’ll be talking about Kenny today on socials, even though RAW is on 

These guys are smart


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> This is how I imagine the usual suspects on the AEW General Discussion <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 I saved it again for a meme! 
The guy is just jericho's son, awesome :lol 
Best impersonation of internet smark ever


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LMFAO, That Omega stuff was hilarious.


----------



## Garty

I'm back! Finally, there's something interesting to talk about regarding wrestling.


The boys over at PWInsider are having heart attacks over what he said originally. I can't wait to read what they say now?!

Kenny Omega=2 - Internet=0 

Well done my fellow Canuck! Well done! :clap


----------



## patpat

Imagine being worked by wrestling in 2019 
Lacey just did the same and had to apologize. And this whole"why is he/she in kayfabe and working if there is no payoff he isnt going to fight the nxt guys/Canadian police officer" the same logic applied to both cases. Being in character doesmt need a justification!


----------



## ripcitydisciple

As good as the Omega stuff was there were other things in the episode that was just as good, from the Bucks mocking the NXT t-shirt designs, to Kazarian calling Stunt a real life Cabbage Patch Doll and Marty commenting on Private Party's live feed was all funny.

Entertaining BTE today.


----------



## RiverFenix

That PP catchphrase attempt is cringe.


----------



## Taroostyles

This is the kind of freedom that these guys will have that is going to set them apart. Full blown genius from Kenny. 

If I'm a WWE talent and I watch this I'm thinking "I want to do that too, but they'll never let me."


----------



## RiverFenix

Omega channels Adam Sandler with his goofy voice parts.


----------



## patpat

He was in character, the pwi poster, the glasses, the arrogant pricky tone the mannerism, it's like a more laid down version of the 2016-2017 cleaner. He did an interview in character, he didnt went out to talk about nxt. They asked him the question and he answered in character just like he answered in character when he was asked about Moxley. I dont see why if he wants to stay in character he should break It specifically for the nxt part and then be like "kayfabe mode on" 
No its bullshit and not coherent.
He literally said ij the BTE he cut the promo in character and actually apologized with the "THIS is Kenny omega" ( to say that its Kenny omega the person) and then they did the whole "camera off" part to come back into character without making it nonsensical with him going from "out of character" to "in character" 
If you decide to do an interview in character then he answers all the question in character, that's why it's necessary to see the whole interview most people who saw it could tell right away "meh its kayfabe" reading snippets of a report cant do it justice.


----------



## TD Stinger

Can we stop saying "he was in character."

When I think of his character, I think of the guy who's feuding with Mox and going crazy because he lost to PAC at All Out because Mox was on his mind. His comments to Mox after Mox got hurt, that to me was his character. High and mighty on his pedestal until he lost to PAC and now he's in the slumps.

But his Sportskeeda interview last week? His BTE thing this week? How does that mix with what I just said above? It doesn't. It's just Kenny pressing the right buttons to get people talking.

Look, I like it. I like the controversy it stirs up to the point of discussion. But lets stop saying he was in character. Because the Kenny I've heard about the last week isn't the character Kenny has been since coming to AEW. It's just the same Kenny who was in NJPW who would say things to get people talking.


----------



## rbl85

I think the Omega we saw in the last 2-3 BTE is going to be the Omega during the weekly show


----------



## THA_WRESTER

rbl85 said:


> I think the Omega we saw in the last 2-3 BTE is going to be the Omega during the weekly show


You think he'll be a straight up heel then?? Not familiar with his heel work, but assumed that he'd be the top babyface for the company for a while. Thought Rhodes would be the first of the elite to go heel honestly, he just has way more of a heel vibe to him.


----------



## NXT Only

Kenny is so damn good.


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> Can we stop saying "he was in character."


 no and your very next line justifies why 



> When I think of his character


 meaning that you have a certain interpretation based on the way you saw how those promo worked and what they were trying to convey. That's your view multiple others can exist. I still do respect your view tho to make it clear. ,


> I think of the guy who's feuding with Mox and going crazy because he lost to PAC at All Out because Mox was on his mind.


 and when I think of his character I also think of the guy who after his shocking loss is falling into delusion, clinging to his past glory and bringing our slowly his arrogant and disrespectful attitude.


> His comments to Mox after Mox got hurt, that to me was his character. High and mighty on his pedestal until he lost to PAC and now he's in the slumps.


 and now the character evolved and he has become ultra arrogant and slightly delusional which totally makes sense if you think about it. Chosen one who is the best in the world -> comes in to be the ace -> lose to Jericho and pac -> fall appart and into a depression portraying a psychotic troubled person -> picks up the pace and instead of learning from his mistakes falls into total delusion and become an arrogant prick who brags about his past glories, he brings back the 2017-18 cleaner the pick of his career.he brought back the aviator glasses and even the cleaner haircut. 



> But his Sportskeeda interview last week? His BTE thing this week?


 the BTE segment where he cut a promo with the cleaner aviator sunglasses, the same haircut and a giant PWI poster claiming he is the best in the world? ?


> How does that mix with what I just said above? It doesn't. It's just Kenny pressing the right buttons to get people talking.


 you can see it as that and that's a way to see things and it has a certain truth to it but I disagree when you say it doesnt tie with his character. ( as for the fact that in njpw he would throw harsh comments and then straight after be nice, it's simple Kenny omega is a babyface not a good guy. There was always an arrogant and pricky undertone to the character whether as heel or face. And it is also an attempt to get people talking, but it's still in character). 



> Look, I like it. I like the controversy it stirs up to the point of discussion. But lets stop saying he was in character. Because the Kenny I've heard about the last week isn't the character Kenny has been since coming to AEW.


 From your interpretation of things it isnt, but like I explained before you can see everything from a whole different angle. And the lately arrogant addition to the character to me fits perfectly what happened before loss-> mental breakdown and depseration-> delusional and extra arrogant tendencies making the surface. 
Generic rockstar after they fail ( which is why I made the connection quite easily) or any person of fame.
( it's a cool conversation tho, )


----------



## MC

I don't really care about this "character". 

One, his promos are absolutely terrible. The content is nauseating. He isn't funny in his delivery at all, I might as well be watching Kevin Nash dress up as the Grand Wizard or Vince McMahon on Nitro. I get the same entertainment value. It's not funny. WCW constantly reminding you of WWE was a big factor of why they never recovered - its a bad outlook to put yourself in. 

Two, it's not earned. He has only lost a few matches (and won a few as well against CIMA and pinning Laredo Kid in the tag match at Fyter Fest) and now he has gone of the deep end? He lost way more matches in 2018 than he has done in AEW so far. Its going from 0 to a 1000. Build it properly because it feels so forced right now. It feels so fake and its quite embarrassing to watch these promos knowing as such. It takes me right out of it. 

And three, if your character is someone that shoots on WWE, then there is a serious problem. Now that's an Elite thing, I get it, I've been following the Bullet Club (which formed off into the Elite) since its start, I know the gimmick. I don't even mind the little things, but seriously, I don't care to see promos about Donnavan Dijak or whatever unfunny nickname he tried to say. That's not going to make me want to see AEW. How does cutting promos about NXT wrestler make me want to see AEW? Make me care about AEW and make me forget about NXT. They are doing the opposite of that with me. As much as I don't like his promos about Moxley or whatever, at least they are AEW focused. Stick that that because that's what people are going to gravitate to when TV comes, not _hint, hint _comments.


----------



## patpat

Lol how is it forced? He lost more matches in 2018 when he was doing the chase. After that he pretty much became champion and was on top of the world and right now he is totally falling appart of course the reaction wont be the same when you lose after sitting on top than when you lose while trying to get on top.....common sense at least for me.


----------



## MC

patpat said:


> Lol how is it forced? He lost more matches in 2018 when he was doing the chase. After that he pretty much became champion and was on top of the world and right now he is totally falling appart of course the reaction wont be the same when you lose after sitting on top than when you lose while trying to get on top.....common sense at least for me.


That's wrong since he lost more as champion, in both singles matches and tag matches respectively. (Two losses in singles before being champion, three loses in singles after being champion. The gap is even wider if you include tags btw). Please don't speak about common sense when the very basis of said "common sense" is incorrect (the complete opposite, actually) Try and search facts before you try and be clever. (Y) 

And the forced feel is his acting and development of the character, not the losses, if you read. He makes it feel forced by not being subtle, going to the extreme levels with little small glimpses beforehand. Like I said he went from 0-1000 with little inbetween. The closest thing he got to "subtle" was the initial Moxley promo before All In. Everything after that has been way over the top. First him pretending to be drunk then his "shoot comments". All apart of his character, apparently. Its a big massive gap. 

It's rushed, it's forced, it's bad. :shrug


----------



## patpat

MC said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol how is it forced? He lost more matches in 2018 when he was doing the chase. After that he pretty much became champion and was on top of the world and right now he is totally falling appart of course the reaction wont be the same when you lose after sitting on top than when you lose while trying to get on top.....common sense at least for me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's wrong since he lost more as champion, in both singles matches and tag matches respectively. (Two losses in singles before being champion, three loses in singles after being champion. The gap is even wider if you include tags btw). Please don't speak about common sense when the very basis of said "common sense" is incorrect (the complete opposite, actually) Try and search facts before you try and be clever.
Click to expand...

 "it's common sense at least to me" it's an opinion stop shitting bricks because I said the words common sense when you dont take in consideration that it was common sense for me.( I even specifically added the last part of "at least to me" to make sure I dont imply that you lack common sense or anything arrogant.) So mehhh 





And the narrative is the same, he was on top, now he isnt and he keeps failing in the most important bouts. He lost to tanahashi , don callis ( which is acknowledged in his character arc) , chris jericho in the first ever ppv when he was supposed to be the golden boy and then as he tries to pick up the pace he loses to Pac. Going from IWGP heavyweight champion and being on top to that for me is a very good justification of someone falling appart and losing his mind. 



> And the forced feel is his acting


 how does the acting feels forced tho?..... I guess it depends on tastes and if you likes the guy's acting or not. 


> and development of the character, not the losses, if you read. He makes it feel forced by not being subtle, going to the extreme levels with little small glimpses beforehand.


 that's one way to do it, but kenny omega is over the top. As a heel as a babyface his mannerism and acting is over the top. As for the small glimpses since he lost against y2j they made ir clear on commentary for example that he is falling appart since leaving japan and he is missing something. The guy loses the more he loses the further into madness he goes. That's pretty much what happened


> Like I said he went from 0-1000 with little inbetween. The closest thing he got to "subtle" was the initial Moxley promo before All In.


 not just the promo before All out, after fyter fest he attacked moxley viciously and the story was told on commentary that a more violent side of the guy was coming out and said that it's pretty much moxley's goal to drive out a more violent version of omega.


> Everything after that has been way over the top. First him pretending to be drunk then his "shoot comments". All apart of his character, apparently. Its a big massive gap.


 there in fact have been a significant snap after the pac loss, up until then it was gradual. -> loses to Jericho-> fyter fest attacked Moxley with the commentary putting the emphasis on a more violent side-> afterwards on BTE there was segments with him falling appart snapping and also being overworked-> all out the Moxley promos which are more aggressive and starts to show a more condescending and arrogant side where he refers to himself as god and brag about his great accomplishment and show no sympathy towards. And after the pac loss there is the snap


> It's rushed, it's forced, it's bad.


 well I guess that's one way to see it and you sure bring your arguments. But for me with where he wants to go it's more than enough, no needs to drag it considering the amount of content they have before tv. Enough of a buildup and setup to make Moxley awaken the cleaner or whatever character he wants to potray, within the 1st month of tv. 
Of course they could have done it longer but that would imply dragging the "downfall" longer which doesnt really make the dude look good and hurt his stock. It's just enough to bring out the character needed without dragging for too long and having the perception of "punished omega" for too long. 
I think it's good lol but I get your point too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That is legit scary

Kenny gonna go full joker


----------



## Taroostyles

I really hope they dont plan on turning Kenny full fledged heel just for the sake of the 1st match with Moxley. 

Judging by where this is going they are setting him up to lose at Full Gear to Mox and that will be the thing that makes him finally snap. Personally, with Kenny being new to the mainstream audience I'm not sure they aren't playing with fire here.

Theres a large group of people who know who he is and that's he's this amazing talent but if you started watching at DON you're talking him losing to Jericho, Pac, and Moxley consecutively all former WWE stars. Just cheapens his whole aura a bit for me. 

They are in somewhat of a no win situation though as Mox losing clean in his big match debut for them isnt ideal either. Maybe they will do a non finish leading to a rematch but to me this situation is infinitely more intriguing and important than the title scene so far.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They are not going to do a non-finish for the Mox match IMO - they are all on record as hating non-finish

After he loses, he’ll go psycho - and that will be more than fine to make his climb up the ladder again must-watch

If Wyatt could not be tainted by his years of bad booking, then Kenny will be just fine


----------



## AEWMoxley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If Wyatt could not be tainted by his years of bad booking, then Kenny will be just fine


Bray Wyatt is far more talented and charismatic than Kenny.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEWMoxley said:


> Bray Wyatt is far more talented and charismatic than Kenny.


he also had years and years more of idiotic ‘loser’ booking, sooooo......


----------



## patpat

Omega pretty much just killed the cleaner. Awesome, he should come up with his own new ideas.


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They are not going to do a non-finish for the Mox match IMO - they are all on record as hating non-finish
> 
> After he loses, he’ll go psycho - and that will be more than fine to make his climb up the ladder again must-watch
> 
> If Wyatt could not be tainted by his years of bad booking, then Kenny will be just fine


huhh? sorry like you bro, but what is this ideology? Bray wyatt is the worst example! And I mean the worst example to use. He is the living proof that no matter how hot you are losing is going to hurt your stock and turn you into a geek! They fucking buried the guy, losing does hurt your aura, losing does make you less of a star and it already diminished omega's aura significantly. 
People need to stop thinking that Kenny omega is some sort of untouchable dude that can lose 10000 times without any repercussions.
And sincerely the whole "he needs to go psycho" thing I see around is boring, its overdone, lost it's cool a long time ago and omega himself already did a psycho gimmick. The first incarnation of the cleaner ( when he was a junior) was a borderline psychopathic freak. So that would be like a considerable regression 
He is playing with fore so the payoff needs to be something big, a character that can draw and be fascinating. Psycho #103030303 just feel underwhelming





Bray wyatt had the wwe machine to carry his whole thing and make it an instant success, omega doesnt.


----------



## Chan Hung

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


Any chance he turns on the Bucks Wednesday?


----------



## V-Trigger

You gotta realize that Kenny hasn't connected with the American audience on the same level that he connected with the Japanese audience. Japan saw him grow from wrestling on Shinkiba 1st Ring to main event the Tokyo Dome in front on 35.000 people. He can't rely on his old self and get over inmediatly, that's not how American fans work. You gotta forge a connection with them and go from there.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> MoxleyMoxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance he turns on the Bucks Wednesday?
Click to expand...

 mannnnnn I can see it coming bro, that would be like the best way to end the show except for an angle with mox.
On the first EVER aew TV show....the Elite ends. Fucking headline here 


V-Trigger said:


> You gotta realize that Kenny hasn't connected with the American audience on the same level that he connected with the Japanese audience. Japan saw him grow from wrestling on Shinkiba 1st Ring to main event the Tokyo Dome in front on 35.000 people. He can't rely on his old self and get over inmediatly, that's not how American fans work. You gotta forge a connection with them and go from there.


 exactly that's why I am happy he doesnt automatically takes the cleaner character and seems to be heading somewhere else. But jobbing him senselessly without any thought about his stock or his statut as a top guy isnt going to help them either, and it's not going to help him
American audience dont like losers either. So when people are like "he should lose lose lose" "it's not that bad" I think its wrong.


----------



## V-Trigger

patpat said:


> mannnnnn I can see it coming bro, that would be like the best way to end the show except for an angle with mox.
> On the first EVER aew TV show....the Elite ends. Fucking headline here
> exactly that's why I am happy he doesnt automatically takes the cleaner character and seems to be heading somewhere else. But jobbing him senselessly without any thought about his stock or his statut as a top guy isnt going to help them either, and it's not going to help him
> American audience dont like losers either. So when people are like "he should lose lose lose" "it's not that bad" I think its wrong.


I agree but it's not like he's losing to midcarders. He's jobbing to the top guys that AEW want's to showcase.


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> mannnnnn I can see it coming bro, that would be like the best way to end the show except for an angle with mox.
> On the first EVER aew TV show....the Elite ends. Fucking headline here
> exactly that's why I am happy he doesnt automatically takes the cleaner character and seems to be heading somewhere else. But jobbing him senselessly without any thought about his stock or his statut as a top guy isnt going to help them either, and it's not going to help him
> American audience dont like losers either. So when people are like "he should lose lose lose" "it's not that bad" I think its wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but it's not like he's losing to midcarders. He's jobbing to the top guys that AEW want's to showcase.
Click to expand...

 oh yeah I have no problem with the guy he loses to so far, jericho, pac( who is going to be per khan a top guy). Its cool, its if they start jobbing him to midcard guys that's a red flag.
Seriously I think Kenny should come close to beat mox but ultimately fail. 


His rising back he will take back his win on all of them I think so....
The most important is the character, if it's good then the rest is going to come handidely. Hope his first big win is against cody tho. They do like cody vs Kenny and mox goes to chase Jericho after cody loses.
In the back of my head I pray for Kenny to come back with a macgregor-esque character, he would be perfect for such a character lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Haven't watched the episode yet but in regards to Kenny, with him being a new TV audience you do have to assume that a good portion of fans won't know who he is.

And with that, the question comes down to is he better as the guy who is chasing the title or the guy everybody else chases.

Seeing the last few years of his career, it's the former. Seeing him chase Okada for about 2 years was what made me a big fan of the guy. And when he became champion, it felt like a big moment. Now the reign after, for one reason or another that I will detail another day, didn't feel as big.

So I think they're doing the right thing by putting him in a more natural role first. Even though I can see the argument for the other side. For people seeing him for the 1st time, some might assume he's just a choke artist. But if they can pay off this story in a good way, it'll be better in the long run.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> They are not going to do a non-finish for the Mox match IMO - they are all on record as hating non-finish
> 
> After he loses, he’ll go psycho - and that will be more than fine to make his climb up the ladder again must-watch
> 
> *If Wyatt could not be tainted by his years of bad booking, then Kenny will be just fine*


Bray had to go away for a year because they botched his original character so bad. So I don't think Kenny will ever get to that level of tainted-ness, lol.


----------



## Buhalovski

Turning heel after losing streak is the most basic thing in wrestling, not a fan of that. Id much rather redemption story arc like Okada even though its still predictable.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> huhh? sorry like you bro, but what is this ideology? Bray wyatt is the worst example! And I mean the worst example to use. He is the living proof that no matter how hot you are losing is going to hurt your stock and turn you into a geek! They fucking buried the guy, losing does hurt your aura, losing does make you less of a star and it already diminished omega's aura significantly.
> People need to stop thinking that Kenny omega is some sort of untouchable dude that can lose 10000 times without any repercussions.
> And sincerely the whole "he needs to go psycho" thing I see around is boring, its overdone, lost it's cool a long time ago and omega himself already did a psycho gimmick. The first incarnation of the cleaner ( when he was a junior) was a borderline psychopathic freak. So that would be like a considerable regression
> He is playing with fore so the payoff needs to be something big, a character that can draw and be fascinating. Psycho #103030303 just feel underwhelming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bray wyatt had the wwe machine to carry his whole thing and make it an instant success, omega doesnt.


I meant, all his years losing as Bray is not hurting his current Fiend gimmick since he re-invented himself

Kenny can’t keep losing for long, that is for sure - but he can eat, I would say 2 more losses until he needs to start winning (especially if the losses drive him more into this weird place)

I’m predicting a loss in the 6-man main event and then to Mox - and that should be it - then winning streak with a new personality / gimmick / outlook or whatever

The psycho bit - i think that can be very different from the normal character - the end of BTE where he says ‘I’m just getting started’ just gave me serious dark Joker vibes

Not a vibe of a guy who is going to turn face soon, but a guy who is going to turn on his friends

Just an opinion obvs - I’m interested to see where they go with it


----------



## NXT Only

Tsvetoslava said:


> Turning heel after losing streak is the most basic thing in wrestling, not a fan of that. Id much rather redemption story arc like Okada even though its still predictable.


It’s less about turning heel.

He’s going to go against himself and what he believes in.

He won’t be Jericho or MJF but he won’t be happy go lucky Omega neither.


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> huhh? sorry like you bro, but what is this ideology? Bray wyatt is the worst example! And I mean the worst example to use. He is the living proof that no matter how hot you are losing is going to hurt your stock and turn you into a geek! They fucking buried the guy, losing does hurt your aura, losing does make you less of a star and it already diminished omega's aura significantly.
> People need to stop thinking that Kenny omega is some sort of untouchable dude that can lose 10000 times without any repercussions.
> And sincerely the whole "he needs to go psycho" thing I see around is boring, its overdone, lost it's cool a long time ago and omega himself already did a psycho gimmick. The first incarnation of the cleaner ( when he was a junior) was a borderline psychopathic freak. So that would be like a considerable regression
> He is playing with fore so the payoff needs to be something big, a character that can draw and be fascinating. Psycho #103030303 just feel underwhelming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bray wyatt had the wwe machine to carry his whole thing and make it an instant success, omega doesnt.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant, all his years losing as Bray is not hurting his current Fiend gimmick since he re-invented himself
> 
> Kenny can’t keep losing for long, that is for sure - but he can eat, I would say 2 more losses until he needs to start winning (especially if the losses drive him more into this weird place)
> 
> I’m predicting a loss in the 6-man main event and then to Mox - and that should be it - then winning streak with a new personality / gimmick / outlook or whatever
> 
> The psycho bit - i think that can be very different from the normal character - the end of BTE where he says ‘I’m just getting started’ just gave me serious dark Joker vibes
> 
> Not a vibe of a guy who is going to turn face soon, but a guy who is going to turn on his friends
> 
> Just an opinion obvs - I’m interested to see where they go with it
Click to expand...

It doesnt hurt Bray because like Td stinger said wyatt went away for a very long time. Before that anything he would try just couldn't connect the guys was absolutely dead in the water 
Not implying that he shouldnt lose but overdoing it isnt gonna do anything good for the guy. Nobody and I mean nobody in the history of humanity was ever able to become a star by being a loser. People dont connect with losers 
People hate losers. So I think they should be very carefully he has accumulated a lot of loss. And he is certainly going to lose to Moxley and the 6 man tag( and he shouldnt take the pin! Because pinning him two times before the Moxley match is them literally begging for people not to care about the match)

He wont turn face but he wont turn heel either. The cleaner character ( since a lot dont know it) wasnt about a badass guy, it was legitimately supposed to be a lost depressed guy, it wasnt a happy story. The bucks in the latest BTE have been exploiting him, one used his video of when he was having mental breakdown on youtube and one wants him to be the cleaner ( even tho in kayfabe it was a bad period for the guy) , they already turned on him. They are the heels :lol 
As for the joker thing I think we tend to assume the moment someone laugh that he is the joker. I dont actually think he is going to be psychopathic ( that would be redundant with....the cleaner from when he was a junior).


He isnt going to be a face, in fact he never was. I feel like people dont want babyface omega because they think he will tone down, but whether face or heel omega is almost the same character actually. 
BTE is an overexaggarated version of the character, so I can see omega being a disrespectful, over arrogant over confident piece of shit that trash talk people and acts like a total money-crazy guy. But the problem with those kind of gimmicks it's that they dont work if you lose.....nobody takes you seriously when you do that unless you backup the words. 



I think we wrestling fans tends to massively underestimate hoe much wins and loss matter on how a personality is presented


----------



## Intimidator3

As someone who didn’t know Omega before AEW, I can say I’m more interested in him now than when I first saw him. I was expecting some unbeatable perfect wrestler after all I’d heard about him, so going the other way got my attention pretty fast.

But yeah he can’t just keeping losing too many more. A few more losses and I’ll be thinking he’s just some overrated indy hype guy and lose interest. Right now I’m pretty excited about where his story goes.


----------



## TD Stinger

This BTE reminded me of this segment here. You have Mr. McMahon begging Stone Cold to go back to what he once was. Begging him to give him a Stunner. Only for Austin to walk away.

Here you have Matt begging Kenny to become what he used to be, and Kenny rejecting it by the end.

Now for some fantasy booking.

I think Kenny starts really going off the deep end, to the point of even costing The Bucks the match on Wednesday against Jericho and his partners. From there he goes onto lose to Mox at Full Gear and continues going down a dark path. Only to then eventually become "The Cleaner" again and revitalize himself.


----------



## Intimidator3

I just noticed in the BTE clip that’s a little Hitman pillow he’s holding lol I do like Omega’s style.


----------



## shandcraig

Omg his crazy voice is so good. It draws you in and brings that mystery.

Where's the turds bitching about him losing matches? Wins and loses matter blaba.yaand they also create story and character


----------



## Jazminator

This week's BTE was so short. It makes me wonder if future episodes will be similarly short, or will they even continue the series at all?

With the start of Dynamite, it's understandable that the Bucks' focus will change somewhat.


----------



## MrWalsh

The little kids complaining about him losing probably only watch WWE 
In a properly run wrestling promotion everything is about building a storyline


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Intimidator3 said:


> As someone who didn’t know Omega before AEW, I can say I’m more interested in him now than when I first saw him. I was expecting some unbeatable perfect wrestler after all I’d heard about him, so going the other way got my attention pretty fast.
> 
> But yeah he can’t just keeping losing too many more. A few more losses and I’ll be thinking he’s just some overrated indy hype guy and lose interest. Right now I’m pretty excited about where his story goes.


Same, even when I wasn't watching wrestling I had heard of Kenny Omega. So going into DoN he was a blank slate for me and I honestly thought he was a bit strange and didn't seem like the best wrestler in the world. I started watching BTE after from the beginning and I got use to his quirks but I am 100% all in on this spiraling/psycho Kenny more than the goofy gamer Kenny. 

I can see him turning on the Bucks and ending The Elite on the first show. I can see him losing to Mox but after that idk who he could lose to with enough cred, maybe Cody or longshot Hangman. He needs to just destroy anybody and everybody after that. I think the whole storyline should take a while though. No need to rush things.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

The ending seems to basically confirm he's not bringing back the Cleaner. 

Probably going for a Joker type character who's crazy and unpredictable. I'm excited for what he's gonna do next


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intimidator3

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Same, even when I wasn't watching wrestling I had heard of Kenny Omega. So going into DoN he was a blank slate for me and I honestly thought he was a bit strange and didn't seem like the best wrestler in the world. I started watching BTE after from the beginning and I got use to his quirks but I am 100% all in on this spiraling/psycho Kenny more than the goofy gamer Kenny.


Oh I wasn't sure at all about his mannerisms and little ticks at first but they've grown on me pretty quick. I'm all about originality and he def has his own style. It was the BTE stuff and his match with Pac that really got me on board.

It was actually a Cornette podcast that introduced me to Omega. Needless to say it was not a good intro for the guy :laugh:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## RelivingTheShadow

YO WAS THE RED FILTER A SHOT AT THE HIAC MAIN EVENT LMAOOO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bit of a nothing episode this week

Understandable under the circumstances

Liked the backstage and OC stuff - rest was ‘meh’

Blaming Kenny while he wasn’t ‘there’ at the end was dumb - he was taken out


----------



## Corey

DO YA!? :lol


----------



## Aedubya

Corey said:


> DO YA!? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Lol
If people don't understand the joke then watch "room service with wrestlers" with SCU


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bit of a nothing episode this week
> 
> Understandable under the circumstances
> 
> Liked the backstage and OC stuff - rest was ‘meh’
> 
> Blaming Kenny while he wasn’t ‘there’ at the end was dumb - he was taken out


I actually thought this was one of their better episodes in awhile.

Nick’s new merchandise gimmick is hilarious. Seeing the backstage stuff provided some great insight, like Mox crawling through those bleachers or whatever they were to get in the arena. Plus the stuff with Hangman at the end was some good continuation of his story while starting a new relationship with Dustin.

The only weird part was they Kenny thing at the end. It’s like, guys, he got dropped through a glass table. That’s not his fault. I agree with that.


----------



## AEW_19

That must be some buzz going down the tunnel to a massive pop.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Great episode. Loved the filter, backstage stuff, merch skit. There was once again an Adam Cole sighting

It does make sense from Young Bucks' pov, though. They don't know why he wasn't there for them in kayfabe. I like how they're telling it, people often see things from their own perspectives. Realistic discord, tbh. I'm ready for Broken Kenny

Nick almost-intimidating MJF was hilarious.


----------



## Tilon

TD Stinger said:


> The only weird part was they Kenny thing at the end. It’s like, guys, he got dropped through a glass table. That’s not his fault. I agree with that.


I think it's more along the lines of 'you're supposed to be a badass, you're not on the same level anymore'.

Makes plenty of sense then.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Such a good episode


----------



## V-Trigger

Spears/Joey feud in the works huh? Hopefully Spears shows more fire and gets a win here.


----------



## imthegame19

V-Trigger said:


> Spears/Joey feud in the works huh? Hopefully Spears shows more fire and gets a win here.


Yeah it's best way to use Spears with Tully in feuds with younger guys. Spears/Tully have value but it's not in main event scene with Cody/Moxley. Have Spears with Tully feud with guys like Janela, Darby Allin, Kip Sabian etc.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Cody was funny as fuck!


----------



## NXT Only

Make em say uhhhh


----------



## Intimidator3

Ref “I’m just trying to loosen up and have fun”

Omega “He put me through a fucking glass coffee table!”

This was one of my favorites so far.


----------



## Aedubya

MetalKiwi said:


> Cody was funny as fuck!


I didn't get what he was doing
Who/what was he referring to with that entrance?


----------



## MetalKiwi

Aedubya said:


> I didn't get what he was doing
> Who/what was he referring to with that entrance?




The Master P song?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

MJF became one with the wall on the latest episode :lmao

And Orange Cassidy broke character for a few seconds.. :lmao


----------



## Lethal Evans

MJF hiding in the back of the canteen was amazing


----------



## TD Stinger

The opening with Kenny was hilarious.

I gotta say though, the Bucks have been really bitchy as of late. Yelling at Kenny and Hangman for not being out there when Kenny got put through a glass coffee table and Hangman was busy with Hager. Like, they had good excuses.


----------



## NXT Only

TD Stinger said:


> The opening with Kenny was hilarious.
> 
> I gotta say though, the Bucks have been really bitchy as of late. Yelling at Kenny and Hangman for not being out there when Kenny got put through a glass coffee table and Hangman was busy with Hager. Like, they had good excuses.


They don’t know in the heat of the moment


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Aedubya said:


> I didn't get what he was doing
> Who/what was he referring to with that entrance?


It's Britney, Bitch


----------



## Corey

A lot happening in this episode. The DO YA! kills me every time. :lol That opening with Private Party was dumb as shit though.

WE ARE GONNA TAKE ALL OF MATT RIDDLE'S MERCH MONEY :lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Funny episode this week

Hangman is sure as shit going it alone at some point. Foreshadowing like crazy


----------



## GTM24

No **** but Kenny obviously doesn't skip leg day, they are mesmerizing. Oh and good episode


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun episode.

This "new best seller" shtick is the funniest thing Nick has ever done. And I liked Kenny and Hangman getting some time together. Of all the Elite pairings, those are the 2 we never really get that much time with.



Corey said:


> A lot happening in this episode. The DO YA! kills me every time. :lol That opening with Private Party was dumb as shit though.
> 
> *WE ARE GONNA TAKE ALL OF MATT RIDDLE'S MERCH MONEY :lmao*


"Bro", I laughed my ass off at that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Nick was amazing this episode - serious merch seller Nick is literal money


----------



## DGenerationMC

Was totally expecting Mox to be in Kenny's hotel room :lol


----------



## Massey24

BTE has been on a roll again lately after some meh episodes. This week was gold.

Kaz is killing me with the DO YA stuff


----------



## Corey

The opening bit is amazing. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

The Hangman stuff continues to be the most intriguing thing on BTE.

The stuff with Cody was espesically good because, well, Cody sounded real and genuine. Talking about how all of the EVPs have private dressing rooms and he doesn't, asking genuienly if bothers him. Also saying that he went down the path of trying to betray the Elite before, and he doesn't recommend it to Hangman.

Geniuenly curious to see what happens to him now. Like honestly, who will turn first, Hangman or MJF?


----------



## KennyOmegaa

TD Stinger said:


> The Hangman stuff continues to be the most intriguing thing on BTE.
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff with Cody was espesically good because, well, Cody sounded real and genuine. Talking about how all of the EVPs have private dressing rooms and he doesn't, asking genuienly if bothers him. Also saying that he went down the path of trying to betray the Elite before, and he doesn't recommend it to Hangman.
> 
> 
> 
> Geniuenly curious to see what happens to him now. Like honestly, who will turn first, Hangman or MJF?




Hangman is gonna go his own way and join forces with Marty. They've been trolling each other on social media (example https://mobile.twitter.com/theAdamPage/status/1167565969021132801?s=19)

Bucks have Kenny and vice versa, Cody has MJF, Hangman doesn't have that ride or die friend like Marty was to him


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Marty wasn't even ride or die with Hangman either though. He mostly hung out with Cody in their BTE segments Marty was always closer with the Bucks than any of them.


----------



## Oracle

Id be down for Hangman and Marty vs The Elite storyline.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan

They're telegraphing Hangman turn too much... I still think it's omega turning on them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KennyOmegaa said:


> Hangman is gonna go his own way and join forces with Marty. They've been trolling each other on social media (example https://mobile.twitter.com/theAdamPage/status/1167565969021132801?s=19)
> 
> Bucks have Kenny and vice versa, Cody has MJF, Hangman doesn't have that ride or die friend like Marty was to him


Yep, said it a while ago as well - Hangman and Marty joins up at full gear

All their friends are dead

They want to get out of the elite’s shadow


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Hangman starts his own western themed stable of violent horsemen wens3 yee haw


----------



## NXT Only

Nick Jackson is underrated.


----------



## shandcraig

StreetProfitsfan said:


> They're telegraphing Hangman turn too much... I still think it's omega turning on them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kenny is coming off as the nicest guy on the roaster.Hes turning lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Kazarian's DO YA and the Bucks Merch segments have been the highlights these past few episodes. Nick going full Criss Angel :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## rbl85

This is glorious XD

"dead horse make him say Uhhhhhhhh" XD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That dead horse bit is the best thing I’ve ever seen


----------



## KennyOmegaa

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That dead horse bit is the best thing I’ve ever seen



Yes. There was Marty with an umbrella as one of his visions also. Marty also did Pac's voice. It's happening for sure now haha

Lots of Easter eggs. MSG on the board at the end of the toy Story bit, and FTR, as well


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dead horse make em say UHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KennyOmegaa said:


> Yes. There was Marty with an umbrella as one of his visions also. Marty also did Pac's voice. It's happening for sure now haha
> 
> Lots of Easter eggs. MSG on the board at the end of the toy Story bit, and FTR, as well


I missed the MSG one - good catch!


----------



## Aedubya

Any Black Mirror fans on here ?


----------



## Aedubya

KennyOmegaa said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dead horse bit is the best thing I’ve ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. There was Marty with an umbrella as one of his visions also. Marty also did Pac's voice. It's happening for sure now haha
> 
> Lots of Easter eggs. MSG on the board at the end of the toy Story bit, and FTR, as well
Click to expand...

What's FTR?


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Aedubya said:


> What's FTR?




Fuck The Revival, old BTE bit to which The Revival responded by saying #FTR (Forever The Revival). Fans were picking sides. They had a Twitter feud for a bit. Not in a hateful way, just some social media fun implying they wanted to work together


----------



## Aedubya

Oh yeah!! Thanks


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Aedubya said:


> Any Black Mirror fans on here ?




Haha the black mirror parody was hilarious


----------



## Corey

Total nothing episode this week.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I think the biggest pop of the night goes to Nick Jackson throwing a T-shirt through a circle. :lmao :lmao :lmao


And I can't believe the level of energy that crowd still had after the end of the show. Not sure if it's like this in the previous ones and in other shows but they look like they had so much fun.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

lesenfanteribles said:


> I think the biggest pop of the night goes to Nick Jackson throwing a T-shirt through a circle. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> And I can't believe the level of energy that crowd still had after the end of the show. Not sure if it's like this in the previous ones and in other shows but they look like they had so much fun.


The previous show had an even bigger end - they literally almost undressed and threw merch of their backs

There was a whole thing with MJF too - very funny

Their after-show stuff is a big reason why people will continue to attend

They supposedly also stay and sign everything they can


----------



## lesenfanteribles

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The previous show had an even bigger end - they literally almost undressed and threw merch of their backs
> 
> There was a whole thing with MJF too - very funny
> 
> Their after-show stuff is a big reason why people will continue to attend
> 
> They supposedly also stay and sign everything they can



I remember that one, MJF to Cody was like "Don't Do It!!!!" and Cody does it anyway and they cut to the outro. :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Masked Avenger

lesenfanteribles said:


> I remember that one, MJF to Cody was like "Don't Do It!!!!" and Cody does it anyway and they cut to the outro. :lmao :lmao


It was a teaching moment as Cody said.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That BTE was amazing

Loved the ‘hostage situation’


----------



## KennyOmegaa

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That BTE was amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the ‘hostage situation’




Yes it was. I had to rewatch that part. Robot stuff was great. Also the young bucks/ rock n roll express joke. 

Hangman/Villain theory got more weight, i thought. Hangman is being influenced by him, hence driven away from the bucks


----------



## Necrolust

Another great episode, Scorpio Sky’s huge pop made me feel uncomfortable, but in all the right ways! 

And it’s great to see the genuine fun they have after the shows, interacting with the fans.


----------



## LongPig666

"Your not gonna address the elephant in the room".
"I know, I'm not wearing this shirt".
"I'm talking about this hostage situation".
"You mean the little delay we're in?"
"This lawless desert we're stuck in".
"We're in Dallas, Texas."
"Yeah. I may never see my kids again".

LOL.


----------



## Garty

KennyOmegaa said:


> Yes it was. I had to rewatch that part. Robot stuff was great. Also the young bucks/ rock n roll express joke.
> 
> Hangman/Villain theory got more weight, i thought. Hangman is being influenced by him, hence driven away from the bucks


Great thought about a possible Hangman/Villain scenario. It would definitely work and it's something I'd really like to see happen.


----------



## Necrolust

Garty said:


> Great thought about a possible Hangman/Villain scenario. It would definitely work and it's something I'd really like to see happen.


I would like to see a very disillusioned Kenny, continuing the downward spiral after the loss to Mox and join Hangman and Marty.

Kenny is great as a face, but asshole Kenny is simply epic.


----------



## Aedubya

Who is Villain?


----------



## Corey




----------



## KennyOmegaa

Aedubya said:


> Who is Villain?




Marty Scurll


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Corey said:


>




Must watch, btw. Great, hilarious stories. Shame Jungle Boy has a silent gimmick, amazing speaker and very funny. Dude really said [certain] wrestlers were marks because of how they reacted to his dad backstage.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## zkorejo

So it has begun. Page left the Elite. Omega hit rock bottom. Cody was beaten and betrayed. One half of YBs is injured.

Let the slow reformation begin.


----------



## patpat

Who ever here kept saying they will pair hangman with the villain.
You were actually right! :lol 
Holy shit


----------



## Necrolust

Lmao, Chuckie T is hilarious “1 inch n half, bragging bout how big your penis is”


----------



## bdon

It still doesn’t make sense for Omega, but I am, admittedly, unaware of what his gimmick was elsewhere. 

How’s he supposed to come back from this point, and it make sense? His character is currently fixated on beating Moxley in the Moxley style. You can’t really have another light’s our match this soon. That match needs time to breath, let it linger on the minds and be discussed. 

I get the Page stuff. I can see where you go with Bucks’ and Cody’s redemption stories, but maybe I understand the angle they’re going, just don’t like it.


----------



## imthegame19

bdon said:


> It still doesn’t make sense for Omega, but I am, admittedly, unaware of what his gimmick was elsewhere.
> 
> How’s he supposed to come back from this point, and it make sense? His character is currently fixated on beating Moxley in the Moxley style. You can’t really have another light’s our match this soon. That match needs time to breath, let it linger on the minds and be discussed.


I wouldn't buy too much into it. I think the point of it was to show Omega disappointment. They don't always follow up this BTE stuff exactly. For a while on there it was teased Omega was losing it and hinting for heel turn. But we didn't see any of that on tv. So I took that just how Moxley match build up was having effects on him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

When the Elite is in the ring together again - in about 3 to 6 months

that is going to be some Avengers shit


----------



## patpat

bdon said:


> It still doesn’t make sense for Omega, but I am, admittedly, unaware of what his gimmick was elsewhere.
> 
> How’s he supposed to come back from this point, and it make sense? His character is currently fixated on beating Moxley in the Moxley style. You can’t really have another light’s our match this soon. That match needs time to breath, let it linger on the minds and be discussed.
> 
> I get the Page stuff. I can see where you go with Bucks’ and Cody’s redemption stories, but maybe I understand the angle they’re going, just don’t like it.


Dont take it too literally, BTE is just an experiment ground, it's also very meta.
I also think that what this "I need to beat him at his own game" mean is that from a booking standpoint omega is going to be exactly where mox was before beating him. Someone with something to prove and one man to beat to reclaim his soul.

I think it will lead to an exact mirror situation after the mox vs Jericho fight. The exact same scene from DON will happen but with mox in omega's place and vice versa
I am almost convinced lol 




LifeInCattleClass said:


> When the Elite is in the ring together again - in about 3 to 6 months
> 
> that is going to be some Avengers shit


 I can tell you man, going to be some fucking epic shit! Lmao


----------



## Lethal Evans

LifeInCattleClass said:


> When the Elite is in the ring together again - in about 3 to 6 months
> 
> that is going to be some Avengers shit







OH FUCK PLEASE PLAY THIS MUSIC


----------



## V-Trigger

All of this is leading up to Marty reuniting them.


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> All of this is leading up to Marty reuniting them.


 classic super hero booking 
The hero's band is dismantled, broken appart, but they are brought back by one of their friends together to fight the evil villains.
If this actually lead to such a feel good moment holy shit it will be good to see some happiness in wrestling again.
Hope they arent of the school of building heel heat forever.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

LifeInCattleClass said:


> When the Elite is in the ring together again - in about 3 to 6 months
> 
> that is going to be some Avengers shit




"You could not live with your own failure, Hangman. Where did that bring you? Back to me" -Marty The Villain Thanos


----------



## patpat

KennyOmegaa said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Elite is in the ring together again - in about 3 to 6 months
> 
> that is going to be some Avengers shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You could not live with your own failure, Hangman. Where did that bring you? Back to me" -Marty The Villain Thanos
Click to expand...

 you actually think marty is going to turn on them? 
Dont know about that man. There are already enough well established heels on aew.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> you actually think marty is going to turn on them?
> Dont know about that man. There are already enough well established heels on aew.




50/50, Not sure. Marty has been saying for months "all his friends are dead" and he owns The Villain Club trademarks so in kayfabe and storyline wise it makes sense he'll turn on them for leaving him behind. He could also be the light that unites the broken elite.


----------



## patpat

KennyOmegaa said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> you actually think marty is going to turn on them?
> Dont know about that man. There are already enough well established heels on aew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50/50, Not sure. Marty has been saying for months "all his friends are dead" and he owns The Villain Club trademarks so in kayfabe and storyline wise it makes sense he'll turn on them for leaving him behind. He could also be the light that unites the broken elite.
Click to expand...

Nah with how miserable they are right now he wont turn. Its classic turning on people that are this deep in the shit wont help.
What I can see tho is Marty coming he seems they are all being fucking weakass bitches falling appart, try to motivate them and they wont move. 

He then decides to go to war alone against Jericho and the inner circle and despite holding his own well ends up fucked up by Jericho. Their friend being wrecked because of their incompetence light a fire in them and they bring back the band elite vs inner circle.

If you just had a boner its normal, if it reminds you of the original avengers it's also normal that's where it comes from :lol 

Nah imagine how fucking epic that shit would be? Those kine of feel good moment with a band of heroes that arent presented like idiot is what wrestling is missing. Wrestling needs badass heroes with cool stories. 
:mark:


----------



## bdon

It just sounds stupid. The best wrestler in the world needs Skurll to show him how to be great again? It’s stupid. That kind of storytelling makes sense for the Bucks and/or Cody. It makes no sense for Omega.


----------



## bdon

And the most logical requires Omega pulling the Mox move and costing Moxley the title. So, you’ve now not only buried Omega as a top guy, main eventer who can’t get meaningful wins, but you’ve also buried him pulling a real shit heel move of costing Moxley a title that you’ve been building him to receiving. 

That shit is weak and will leave a real bad taste in the mouth.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> Nah with how miserable they are right now he wont turn. Its classic turning on people that are this deep in the shit wont help.
> What I can see tho is Marty coming he seems they are all being fucking weakass bitches falling appart, try to motivate them and they wont move.
> 
> He then decides to go to war alone against Jericho and the inner circle and despite holding his own well ends up fucked up by Jericho. Their friend being wrecked because of their incompetence light a fire in them and they bring back the band elite vs inner circle.
> 
> If you just had a boner its normal, if it reminds you of the original avengers it's also normal that's where it comes from :lol
> 
> Nah imagine how fucking epic that shit would be? Those kine of feel good moment with a band of heroes that arent presented like idiot is what wrestling is missing. Wrestling needs badass heroes with cool stories.
> :mark:




Hahaha that sounds great. I could also see them doing it bash of the beach. Out comes Marty but whose side is he on?! Acts like he'll join Jericho and helps the elite instead

Exactly. That's why Cody is such a great face. he's not a pussy. This is why Mox is awesome. He's a fucking badass. A likable maniac. Kenny omega is straight out of a comic book, who moves like a video game character. Darby is fearless and already awesome in a short amount of time


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah after seeing this the idea of Marty turning doesnt seem likely. 

The whole story is that they aren't the same group because they have a piece missing, Marty is that piece. Once he debuts and they are back at full strength this story will really kick into high gear. 

Thinking the match beyond might be 6 on 6 now. Jericho/LAX/Sammy/Hager/MJF vs Cody/YB/Page/Kenny/Marty


----------



## patpat

bdon said:


> It just sounds stupid. The best wrestler in the world needs Skurll to show him how to be great again? It’s stupid. That kind of storytelling makes sense for the Bucks and/or Cody. It makes no sense for Omega.


Holy hell, can we actually get a hero that is something more than just "rehhhhh lone wolf muhh"? Tony stark needed his friends multiple times to push him back in and get his shit together, that doesnt make him less of a badass. This just means he has people who care about him.
Sometimes those kind of stories are also important and omega's story always revolved around his friends to a degree, whether it was ibushi, or the elite. That didnt prevent him from being a badass motherfucker who shit talk his opponent. 

Badass motherfuckers can have friends, connor mcgregor has friends and they help him, he is nothing without kavanagh and said it. That doesnt make him less of a badass that makes him human. Same here 




bdon said:


> And the most logical requires Omega pulling the Mox move and costing Moxley the title. So, you’ve now not only buried Omega as a top guy, main eventer who can’t get meaningful wins, but you’ve also buried him pulling a real shit heel move of costing Moxley a title that you’ve been building him to receiving.
> 
> That shit is weak and will leave a real bad taste in the mouth.


Yeah no thanks, omega doesnt need to turn heel to be the cleaner. The cleaner is omega's normal state, whether he is a heel or a face he will always talk trash and have that cool badass ric flair-esque attitude ( which will certainly change a lot of people's opinion on him around here).

The whole "you are only worth anything when you turn heel" is a wwe meme. No offense but people can stay babyface and achieve great things 




KennyOmegaa said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah with how miserable they are right now he wont turn. Its classic turning on people that are this deep in the shit wont help.
> What I can see tho is Marty coming he seems they are all being fucking weakass bitches falling appart, try to motivate them and they wont move.
> 
> He then decides to go to war alone against Jericho and the inner circle and despite holding his own well ends up fucked up by Jericho. Their friend being wrecked because of their incompetence light a fire in them and they bring back the band elite vs inner circle.
> 
> If you just had a boner its normal, if it reminds you of the original avengers it's also normal that's where it comes from <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Nah imagine how fucking epic that shit would be? Those kine of feel good moment with a band of heroes that arent presented like idiot is what wrestling is missing. Wrestling needs badass heroes with cool stories.
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha that sounds great. I could also see them doing it bash of the beach. Out comes Marty but whose side is he on?! Acts like he'll join Jericho and helps the elite instead
> 
> Exactly. That's why Cody is such a great face. he's not a pussy. This is why Mox is awesome. He's a fucking badass. A likable maniac. Kenny omega is straight out of a comic book, who moves like a video game character. Darby is fearless and already awesome in a short amount of time
Click to expand...

 that's what I am talking about bro. The reason why people started to love heel is because babyface stopped being cool! 
Look how fucking cool cody comes off? Darby is like an edgy skateboard freak, mox is a sadistic freak *( even tho by his own admission he is a tweener and more of an antagonist).
Omega hasnt even gone full coming book character yet, his current booking doesnt fit that. In his high njpw days the guy felt like an actual videogame character, he reminds me of aj styles sometimes. They have this super hero vibe to them
When they start pushing him strong again, and if you add marty, aew's bayfaces will be just as awesome as the heelz.


----------



## bdon

So, Omega needs someone to help him find his mojo?

Why should anyone buy him as a top guy again? Losses to Jericho, Mox, even Pac, and now he’s going to need Scurll to show up and be the backbone that he apparently doesn’t have?

They’ve done nothing but kill his character.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> So, Omega needs someone to help him find his mojo?
> 
> Why should anyone buy him as a top guy again? Losses to Jericho, Mox, even Pac, and now he’s going to need Scurll to show up and be the backbone that he apparently doesn’t have?
> 
> They’ve done nothing but kill his character.


That post prove that you didn't follow Omega when he was in Japan.


----------



## bdon

It isn’t about Omega being a lone wolf, but he can’t win a single match without his friends? 

Makes his character weak.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Omega needs someone to help him find his mojo?
> 
> Why should anyone buy him as a top guy again? Losses to Jericho, Mox, even Pac, and now he’s going to need Scurll to show up and be the backbone that he apparently doesn’t have?
> 
> They’ve done nothing but kill his character.
> 
> 
> 
> That post prove that you didn't follow Omega when he was in Japan.
Click to expand...

And I’ve already stated as much. Explain why he needs “help” to win even one big singles match. I’m genuinely curious, because it makes no sense if you’re booking and have the best wrestler in the world on your roster.


----------



## V-Trigger

bdon said:


> And the most logical requires Omega pulling the Mox move and costing Moxley the title. So, you’ve now not only buried Omega as a top guy, main eventer who can’t get meaningful wins, but you’ve also buried him pulling a real shit heel move of costing Moxley a title that you’ve been building him to receiving.
> 
> That shit is weak and will leave a real bad taste in the mouth.


Stop taking BTE as gospel. For what we know this will only lead to Marty coming in and that's it. Don't read too much into Page or Kenny storylines on the show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Honestly before people mentioned it I hadn't thought of Marty when watching the episode today.

But now, I can just envision a moment where The Elite are getting beat up in the ring by the Inner Circle and MJF. They start off with one member of The Elite and even after more guys come out they all get put down. But then the lights go out (again) and you see Scrull in the ring with his trademark umbrella and he takes everyone out with it Sting vs. NWO style.

I can't say with confidence I think this is where this is going, but now that I've thought about it I want to see it.


----------



## bdon

I mean, if this is just building to the Elite vs the Inner Circle, that’s fine and all, but it just makes the Omega character look weak to someone like myself who hasn’t been watching wrestling at all the 2 decades but stayed in tune to know enough to hear about the occassional match. 

As of right now, the only badass “face” the company has is Mox. Cody is over as can be, but he’s out of the title hunt. 

I just don’t like faction vs faction. It gets old and boring quickly and don’t think it’s a great idea to have the only guys who look like “strong” singles competitors being former WWE guys. Sends the wrong impression, IMO.


----------



## bdon

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly before people mentioned it I hadn't thought of Marty when watching the episode today.
> 
> But now, I can just envision a moment where The Elite are getting beat up in the ring by the Inner Circle and MJF. They start off with one member of The Elite and even after more guys come out they all get put down. But then the lights go out (again) and you see Scrull in the ring with his trademark umbrella and he takes everyone out with it Sting vs. NWO style.
> 
> I can't say with confidence I think this is where this is going, but now that I've thought about it I want to see it.


And I can see it going that way, but why would anyone believe Omega is a star if Skurll is the one showing up to “save the day”? 

Just seems like a bad idea to not push the best wrestler in the roster, but I also get that they’re avoiding looking like they only put themselves over. Just seems like they’re going too far the other direction in trying to not be like HHH.


----------



## RiverFenix

One thing I will say is that this whole Hangman storyline is playing out on BTE, so if/when Hangy turned on television it wouldn't really make sense or have much impact for the fans. Cody has said that watching Dynamite and the PPV's alone is all fans need, all the other stuff is just adding to the television show - this doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## rbl85

How does Omega look weak after the match he had with Moxley ?!


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> How does Omega look weak after the match he had with Moxley ?!


Well, he’s yet to have a meaningful win. That kind of thing matters when you have a limited number of top guys.

Anyone watching knows he can perform and can’t question that after the Moxley match, but why is the casual fan going to get behind him if all he does is make other guys look great? Jericho toiled in WWE making shit look like gold. 

We all knew what he was, but he never received the push that he deserved to make the casual fans realize just how great he was. 

Omega is amazing in the ring. Use that shit to standout, sell fans on the fact that AEW has the best wrestler on the planet working for them.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

BTE isn't canon. It's a YouTube show that feature wrestlers from AEW. They can have clues in it that hints at storylines later on but it is not storyline itself. Omega was losing his mind and was teasing a heel turn and none of that has been on teased on tv. Hangman has been hinting that he is leaving The Elite on BTE but none of that has made it to tv. It's just he happens to disappear during every IC beatdown. They have said it before how much they hate The Librarian gimmick and they kept saying they are going to get rid of it but yet they are still there every week.


----------



## Necrolust

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> One thing I will say is that this whole Hangman storyline is playing out on BTE, so if/when Hangy turned on television it wouldn't really make sense or have much impact for the fans. Cody has said that watching Dynamite and the PPV's alone is all fans need, all the other stuff is just adding to the television show - this doesn't seem to be the case.


I’m sure they will do something with the storyline on Dynamite as well. Doing it online as well is just too big of a platform to ignore, as we know it can spread like wildfire. And main thing for them right now, is using very option to turn eyes onto the product.

Personally, I hope they turn down the importance of storylines playing out from BTE, but for now, every type of exposure is being used.


----------



## Jazminator

LifeInCattleClass said:


> When the Elite is in the ring together again - in about 3 to 6 months
> 
> that is going to be some Avengers shit


That would be so epic! Now I *NEED* this to happen! :smile2:


----------



## Best Bout Machine

The Librarians/Justin Roberts skit was hilarious. :lol


----------



## Erik.

I wouldn't have Marty join The Elite.

Though I wouldn't be against a throw back at BATB in January. The Elite perhaps in a match and suddenly Marty comes down, people expecting him to help the Elite only for him and Hangman to turn on the Elite. 

Enter Villain Enterprise.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Marty will naturally be in opposition to the Elite in the beginning

All his friends are dead. And heroes always misunderstand and fight against heroes first - until they unite against the common enemy

Comics 101

in 3-6 months time, there’s gonna be a team up


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Disagree with "BTE isn't Canon". Yes, it's true that it's a meta comedy show first and foremost, and not everything is supposed to be taken seriously, but Young Bucks have said that nothing on the show is by accident. It's meticulously planned. 

Here's a recent example: Cody said 7 months before The Dynamite premiere that Sammy Guevara was brought in as a "favor to Jericho". The first Dynamite episode pays off this plot point. 

Here's another, when the Elite tell Marty they joined AEW, 10 months ago, he says "wtf is an AEW" and they physically leave him alone and confused. Him asking each member "when will I see you next?"


----------



## Corey

MERCH FREAK!!! :mark:

Also the Frank and Arthur skit with Jimmy Havoc is hilarious :lol


----------



## Sir Linko

Corey said:


> MERCH FREAK!!! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the Frank and Arthur skit with Jimmy Havoc is hilarious [emoji38]


Kenny Omega eating nutella out of the jar with a cookie is my damn spirit animal

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dang that was a great BTE

The skits are shorter and more ‘punchy’

Merch freak is A+

Nutella Kenny is A+

Inner Circle, Justin Roberts, Do ya, Jungle express.... all A+


----------



## Lethal Evans

SCU doing the "burn" meme after Paige & Ember Moon did it on Backstage :heston


----------



## RiverFenix

Three heel men taking Leva was a bit unsettling.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Three heel men taking Leva was a bit unsettling.


 they are going to prove why the inner circle are 
THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST


also we have an explanation for why omega defended the title on dark and why he is training and got the mox obsession out of his mind.
The goat nakazawa talking some sense into this jabroni and bringing him on the right path 
I legit want them to present coach nakazawa that way! :mark: 
He should be kavanagh's to omega's connor :mark: 

Hangman was hilarious in this :lol the guy just has "it" and feels special


----------



## RiverFenix

Really need to work on Private Party IMO. They're having a private party of two in some maintenance/workshop area with a radial arm saw in the background? Would it have been hard to film this bit in an arena suite or something?


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Really need to work on Private Party IMO. They're having a private party of two in some maintenance/workshop area with a radial arm saw in the background? Would it have been hard to film this bit in an arena suite or something?


It's on purpose.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Really need to work on Private Party IMO. They're having a private party of two in some maintenance/workshop area with a radial arm saw in the background? Would it have been hard to film this bit in an arena suite or something?




BTE is meta comedy reality show. You can see SCU casually walking in the background not giving a fuck when the kidnapping angle happens, too.


----------



## TD Stinger

This episode made me laugh so much.

Kenny is basically the equivalent of a teenage girl after a breakup with how emotional he is. The Havoc thing. Jungle Express and Kaz riding around on a bike backstage. Page losing his shit with Private Party.

So much good comedy. Although gotta say, feel like someone should say how messed up it was that the IC basically kidnapped Leva at the end, lol.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Hangman Page getting wasted with Private Party could be some good television.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

The Justin Roberts skits the past two weeks have been fantastic. :lol


----------



## Intimidator3

They called Jimmy Havoc hot topic lol.

I know they don't do much follow up from BTE to Dynamite, but Leva needs to join the IC and go full on bad girl. Avalon can join the Dark Order or something and be done with the librarian stuff.





Best Bout Machine said:


> The Justin Roberts skits the past two weeks have been fantastic. :lol


Freakin' hilarious. I loved last time when he gave the librarian the countdown for the interview time limit.


----------



## bdon

Intimidator3 said:


> They called Jimmy Havoc hot topic lol.
> 
> I know they don't do much follow up from BTE to Dynamite, but Leva needs to join the IC and go full on bad girl. Avalon can join the Dark Order or something and be done with the librarian stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Bout Machine said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Justin Roberts skits the past two weeks have been fantastic. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Freakin' hilarious. I loved last time when he gave the librarian the countdown for the interview time limit.
Click to expand...

I was just about to say the Inner Circle taking Leva has to be part of an angle in getting Avalon to the Dark Order. 

“There is strength in numbers.”


----------



## Intimidator3

bdon said:


> I was just about to say the Inner Circle taking Leva has to be part of an angle in getting Avalon to the Dark Order.
> 
> “There is strength in numbers.”


We could be wrong but it honestly makes sense.

Leva was messing around with an extra backstage the past couple of episodes, almost seemed like she was maybe looking for a replacement for Avalon already, but nothing about that this week. I'd rather her come out with Jericho and them with a complete makeover but we'll see I guess.


----------



## bdon

Intimidator3 said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to say the Inner Circle taking Leva has to be part of an angle in getting Avalon to the Dark Order.
> 
> “There is strength in numbers.”
> 
> 
> 
> We could be wrong but it honestly makes sense.
> 
> Leva was messing around with an extra backstage the past couple of episodes, almost seemed like she was maybe looking for a replacement for Avalon already, but nothing about that this week. I'd rather her come out with Jericho and them with a complete makeover but we'll see I guess.
Click to expand...

More of the roster needs to interact, and we’re beginning to see some of this unfold with Luchasaurus and the Hager stare down, Brandon Cutler and Nakazawa getting a beatdown from PnP, etc. 

Now you can use Dark Order stepping in to provide allies to Avalon as a way to intertwine THEIR stories into the larger universe that we’re watching unfold. 

And suddenly, you have a living, breathing world of characters that you’re invested in and whose interactions feel completely organic. 

There is a LOT of thought being put into this company, the show, and the characters. Much more to everything than the surface material shows, which is why they need to figure out a way market their BTE episodes, or maybe even turn Dark into a 2 hour episode where more promos and segments are shown...or maybe more of the matches are shown on Dark and segments/promos/video vignettes are shown on Dynamite. 

It’s captivating story-telling.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

The Librarians started as a BTE skit and it should end the same. I can see them taking Leva as a way to introduce a character change. Not the first girl on the list or really on the list at all to join the IC but I'm sure they can make it work. Plus I like the thought of Avalon joining the Dark Order as a result.


----------



## RiverFenix

Leva would be a shitty choice for the female member of The Inner Circle though. I mean I guess she would be Jericho's choice but she really can't wrestle. The IC needs a "Chyna" for it's female member.


----------



## Aedubya

That Omega segment really annoyed me - i couldnt understand a word they were saying most of the time, the sound quality can be seriously awful on these BTE videos sometimes

Avalon & Cutler v Santana & Ortiz next week maybe?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I liked the episode as it kept going with what's currently going on. The assault, robbery and kidnapping though :lmao

Watching Sammy Guevara's recent vlog which is kind of a crossover with BTE in which they also had that same footage of Leva's kidnapping and at an earlier part Sammy saying he needs some BANG energy :lmao :lmao

Oh the implications :lmao :lmao


----------

